# Paige's Debut



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

:clap Beautiful and perfect to do in front of that great crowd!!


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I would like it if Paige took the title off her at Post Raw


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Yup.

And then after AJ gets her rematch and loses. It's time for Emma to get involved. 

Paige vs Emma for the title. 
- AJ screws Paige
- Emma wins the title

Paige vs AJ
- #1 contender for the title

P.S., it just feels wrong not having Natalya and Aksana in the title hunt. Why just why are they keeping the title off Natalya? Should Natalya follow Beth out?

Maybe Natalya should go to TNA or ROH...


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

meanwhile cue the cricket's chirping


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Resist said:


> I would like it if Paige took the title off her at Post Raw


They could do that too, but why would she debut and get a title shot ? Unless AJ just says she will give a title match to any other divas back there she didn't beat at WM, not expecting there are any left then Paige comes out and beats her.

Then have the rematch at the PPV. That could work too.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Nobody knows who paige is and nobody will give a shit. They need to give her a personality before they give her a title.


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> They could do that too, but why would she debut and get a title shot ? Unless AJ just says she will give a title match to any other divas back there she didn't beat at WM, not expecting there are any left then Paige comes out and beats her.
> 
> Then have the rematch at the PPV. That could work too.


AJ could say that she's beaten every Diva there is for her title and she challenges any women in the building and cue Paige. Gail Kim got a title shot AND won the title on her debut so why couldnt it happen again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Catsaregreat said:


> Nobody knows who paige is and nobody will give a shit. They need to give her a personality before they give her a title.


There is no bigger way to get her over than give her the title and have her be the one to beat AJ.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

AJ's losing at WM.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Catsaregreat said:


> Nobody knows who paige is and nobody will give a shit. They need to give her a personality before they give her a title.


Everyone at WrestleMania Weekend knows who Paige is. Post-WrestleMania Raw she will be famous.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

And people complain about Reigns' super push...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why does everyone make Paige the greatest female wrestler ever in their fantasy booking?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Wasn't I one of the people who had this idea like yesterday?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



RyanPelley said:


> Why does everyone make Paige the greatest female wrestler ever in their fantasy booking?


She is the one of the best the WWE has because their Diva division is terrible, so you may as well push a Diva that has actual talent. AJ can't carry the whole division by herself.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Nope. It won't help Paige any way if she debuts that way. Not gonna lie, I'd LOVE seeing Paige be the Divas champ but it's more important to build a connection with the fans first. Giving her the title on her debut, ending AJ's streak won't help.

I'd keep her in NXT a while longer. The NXT women's division needs her. Let AJ retain at Mania and over the summer, find a way to get the belt on Summer Rae. Doesn't have to be by beating AJ. The belt can go from AJ to Nattie to Summer. Anyway, get it on Summer- the total diva and have her brag about how she embodies everything a diva is supposed to embody. How she's a rolemodel (when she's not obviously) and blah blah.

At the same time, build some hype for Paige. Maybe even 1-2 vignettes promoting her Anti-Diva side, debut her with some squashes, put over her aggresiveness and viciousness. And then she confronts Summer, the feud begins. Maybe get her the title by Summerslam, which will still be soon but whatever. She's just 21, there's nowhere to go after becoming Divas champion. There's lots of time, no need to rush things.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

It could work now. People probably know her a good bit by now. She can't win post raw thou. That would probably kill her right away.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I know Paige has a good following but instantly giving her the title is not a good thing, she needs build-up and traction before she gets pushed into a situation like that. I actually really want her to be apart of a faction when she debuts (maybe the wyatts or something along the lines of that) I think this would be the best idea for many reasons and I hope the WWE goes down this way It would help her in the long run.


----------



## jc_ultimate (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

If Paige is so good why does she need a "Goldberg" rise to the top hotshot booking to get over with the fans? Pretty awful fantasy booking if you ask me. I've only seen one match of hers with Emma on Arrival, and it was pretty solid and I think she has a good future. If she's going to be the HBK of women's wrestling like many forum posters thinks, then you don't freaking waste her first title win on her debut match. Slow build > hotshot 95% of the time. The 5% being when someone has a great look and limited other skills.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Yep and as much as you think Paige will be over on the Post Mania Raw, no diva will be more over in front of that smarky crowd than AJ. I'd rather not have Paige put in that position. She'd get booed heavily.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yep and as much as you think Paige will be over on the Post Mania Raw, no diva will be more over in front of that smarky crowd than AJ. I'd rather not have Paige put in that position. She'd get booed heavily.


I don't understand why she would get booed heavily? It won't happen anyway but if it did I think the crowd would be happy that it's not a total diva challenging AJ and it's actually someone that gives a damn about the title.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Yeah but for that they have to make the crowd get familiar with Paige first. Straight up debuting and becoming champion does nothing.

Anyway how would she even get a title shot upon debuting? Would AJ just put the belt on the line or would Vickie make a title match? Either way, bad idea. Once you win the title on your first match, ending the longest Divas championship reign, there's nowhere to go but down. Build a feud first, then win the title.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> AJ should go over in the diva match keeping her strong.


:lmao she's never been strong. She's lost almost every match she's been in. Paige vs. AJ is a mismatch. AJ is not in her league.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Paige is good, but sometimes a quick title victory can back fire. I can't remember which diva it was, I think it was Gail Kim, but in a shoot she said something along the lines of that she won her first title way too quick and the fans turned on her and it really did set her back. I'm not sure who should go over in the match, to be honest I think AJ should really retain.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The focus is TD. If you are not on TD you don't matter within the divas division.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

wwe must debut Paige in england


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Paige's debut in a nutshell:

-Debut as heel
-Pairs up with AJ against Total Divas
-nothings happening
-nothings happening
-nothings happening
-AJ challenges a Total Diva
-AJ wins
-Paige wears all of AJ's t-shirts
-present day


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Buckley said:


> Paige's debut in a nutshell:
> 
> -Debut as heel
> -Pairs up with AJ against Total Divas
> ...



This made me laugh out loud, only thing wrong with it is you missed out a couple of more 'nothing happening' in the middle!

On a serious note I like Paige and she definitely has talent, but to throw her straight into a title feud when most of the WWE universe have no idea who she is or what she can do is just plain dumb.

I hope they debut her real soon and i hope more than anything they debut her with something better than they did poor Emma, but my worst nightmare is that they will bring Paige in as the 'other' woman in a love triangle with that clown Santino! God anything but that please. Emma and Paige are the future of the Divas division along with Summer Rae.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

dont forget about bayley atleast she has a character


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Everyone at WrestleMania Weekend knows who Paige is. Post-WrestleMania Raw she will be famous.


Exactly, a lot of Brit's are going they know who Paige is, in fact even if she doesn't pop up on RAW I bet she'll get a few chants.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



RyanPelley said:


> Why does everyone make Paige the greatest female wrestler ever in their fantasy booking?


Because she's good in a division where 90% of her peers are utterly terrible. It's easy to support any level of quality when we're used to the average level being trash.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The May 19th RAW is in London. Easily the best time to debut her. Its only six weeks away.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Only person who's acceptable to go over AJ at the moment. If she loses at WM. :facepalm


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

No. That'd be way too predictable and boring, come to think of it, stupid too.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

paige still needs alot of work on the mic

aj lee would destroy her


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Powers of Pain said:


> This made me laugh out loud, only thing wrong with it is you missed out a couple of more 'nothing happening' in the middle!
> 
> On a serious note I like Paige and she definitely has talent, but to throw her straight into a title feud when most of the WWE universe have no idea who she is or what she can do is just plain dumb.


The problem is that AJ Lee is, for all intents and purposes the only Diva that anybody cares about. If she is not paired with AJ quick, people will not have a reason to care who she is or what she can do, and will dismiss her as another piss-break-worthy Diva.



Algernon said:


> The May 19th RAW is in London. Easily the best time to debut her. Its only six weeks away.


It is a good thought. I'm just afraid of the inevitable "Paige is a British Diva! These fans love her, Maggle!" which would let her nationality overshadow her actual gimmick.



p862011 said:


> paige still needs alot of work on the mic
> aj lee would destroy her


CM Punk would destroy Randy Orton on the mic, but they had a feud. Triple H could destroy Undertaker in the mic, but they had feuds. Stone Cold Steve Austin had feuds with Bret Hart but he couldn't hang with Stone Cold on the mic.

It's not needed to have that. Paige could be built up as a Diva ass-kicker a la Brock Lesnar (without the size), capable of being able to dominate most Divas due to her sheer wrestling skill and experience. She could bring up her long history back to 14 years old, like they did in her NXT vignettes. She doesn't need to talk much to share her goals.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

AJ will not make it to Raw next week as Divas champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> :lmao she's never been strong. She's lost almost every match she's been in. Paige vs. AJ is a mismatch. AJ is not in her league.


I meant her wrestling ability, not her win/loss record. She is one of the few divas that can actual wrestle.




Cobalt said:


> AJ will not make it to Raw next week as Divas champion.


It makes no sense to have AJ loss at WM in a match with over 10 over Diva's. It would just show how crappy the Diva division is that she they have to set up a match where she is facing the whole Diva roster just to beat her.

AJ will have to go over in some screw job or fluke win. It would also make her heel character that much stronger because she over come all those odds.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

So give Paige a Del Rio push? Fuck that. Debut her normally so the fans can grow to like her and accept her. You want her to have a slow burn push like Bryan where fans will eventually get behind you and want you to succeed, not the Del Rio push where you start winning titles off the bat and become a top diva without anyone giving a solid fuck.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

WWE needs to be smart on this, they can't have Aj losing, let's be serious she's the reason why there's a divas title a Mania to begin with


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Powers of Pain said:


> This made me laugh out loud, only thing wrong with it is you missed out a couple of more 'nothing happening' in the middle!
> 
> On a serious note I like Paige and she definitely has talent, but to throw her straight into a title feud when most of the WWE universe have no idea who she is or what she can do is just plain dumb.
> 
> I hope they debut her real soon and i hope more than anything they debut her with something better than they did poor Emma, *but my worst nightmare is that they will bring Paige in as the 'other' woman in a love triangle with that clown Santino! God anything but that please*. Emma and Paige are the future of the Divas division along with Summer Rae.



Surely they would not be that stupid 

Have it down to Tamina and AJ at WM, AJ wins with feet on the ropes or something, then Vicky comes out and says " Excuse me, but the match is not over, there is one person left..."


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Cobalt said:


> AJ will not make it to Raw next week as Divas champion.


Doubtful. Everyone's talking about how it will be impossible for AJ to overcome the odds, and her win-loss record since the Rumble has been horrendous. It's entirely too predictable for AJ to lose.


----------



## TNAsFuture (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Ive got a feeling Vickie Guerrero will debut her at Wrestlemania.


----------



## PBK (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

With how pale she is, she should be debuted as the ghost of Sister Abigail, and whenever she shows up Bray and the family freaks out and gets scared.

Then it turns out it was all a set up by John Cena to prove that Bray was actually mortal and not the god he played himself out to be because he didn't see the trick coming.

Then she goes into the Diva's division like a wrecking ball.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



roberta said:


> WWE needs to be smart on this, they can't have Aj losing, let's be serious she's the reason why there's a divas title a Mania to begin with


Wrong. The reason is the WWE promsied E! a match, that's why it's on the card.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

If that happens, I'd mark out cause I'll be there!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



PacoAwesome said:


> So give Paige a Del Rio push? Fuck that. Debut her normally so the fans can grow to like her and accept her. You want her to have a slow burn push like Bryan where fans will eventually get behind you and want you to succeed, not the Del Rio push where you start winning titles off the bat and become a top diva without anyone giving a solid fuck.


What you can always do is have her raw match be a non title match, where Paige beats her for a title shot at the PPV, then let AJ get a screw job win, then Paige has to work her way up to another title shot.

Maybe have Emma screw her over in the title match, to start a few with them in WWE


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I never heard of this Paige chick until people started posting threads about her on this forum. Anyways I think AJ should have an open challenge on Raw and have Paige come out. AJ laughs and asks what's her name and yadda yada.. Paige catches her offguard and starts kicking her ass. AJ rolls out of the ring and retreats.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Prefer they don't hotshot the title onto Paige and risk a casual fan backlash. Let her get over on the main roster first. Quite frankly, it wouldn't take very long because she's better than basically all of them (only Emma and maybe AJ are on her level). After a few months she'd be ready for a title run.

First they need to build up some contenders in NXT so someone else can credibly carry the division. Right now there's no one else except for Paige since Emma and Summer Rae have "graduated", although I assume it may be Charlotte based on recent events.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

How about this:

- Paige debuts and defeats AJ in a non-title match on the Raw after WM
- Paige gets a title shot at the PPV, and loses the match after coming very close via interference by Tamina Snuka, who intervenes out of jealousy because she wants to be the one who ends AJ's title reign. 

With Emma and Paige, it's the chase that will get the fans behind them the most. That would still be a strong debut for her, even though they'd most likely run out of ideas for her after a month.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Storyline wise, Tamina finally getting tired of AJ's antics and turning on her is more interesting than Paige getting the title in her 1st match.

Lets say she gets the title in her 1st match or so, then what does she do with the rest of her career?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



RKO361 said:


> Wrong. The reason is the WWE promsied E! a match, that's why it's on the card.


You've seen the contract? Is there proof of this claim you make?


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I have not watched NXT so I'm not very familiar with wrestlers skill and gimmick-wise, but debuting Paige would be pointless in my opinion. From what I've read Divas matches on NXT get much more developed and have some meaning. However, on the main roster, I feel like Paige would be lost in the shuffle. There are talented Divas in the division but they have meaningless filler matches. Having Paige there won't change the division but will certainly bring her credibility down.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I think she should debut with Paul Heyman representing her. This will help overshadow her mic inexperience, and give her some instant credibility as someone to be taken seriously at first.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

So this Paige is this months flavour, good to know. Wonder who it will be next month.
A lot of what HHH said can be translated right to here and what happens here, just much more feverish here.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



kinmad4it said:


> So this Paige is this months flavour, good to know. Wonder who it will be next month.
> A lot of what HHH said can be translated right to here and what happens here, just much more feverish here.


Perhaps, but there's a problem with your theory. People have been clamoring for Paige to get called up for a year now, and likely will continue to until she is. Few wrestlers are able to keep someone's attention for that long. It's actually a testament to her talent and star power that people are looking forward to her so much.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I think a better way to debut Paige and get her over would be to team her up with AJ against the "Total Divas" since the both have that "anti-diva" persona.

As popular Paige is with a lot of us on WF, AJ is FAR more popular with people on WF and with casual fans, and an initial feud/match with AJ would hurt Paige more than it would help. Teaming Paige with AJ as an "anti-diva" movement would be much better for Paige long-term.

And save the AJ/Paige feud for down the road.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I called it!!!

YES YES YES Paige!!!


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

YES YES YES!!!! YES YES YES!!!!YES YES YES!!!!YES YES YES!!!!YES YES YES!!!!YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

nostradomus


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Finally that god awful reign is over. Thanks Paige, ending that atrocity has made me a fan. Gonna get today's date tattooed on the back of my neck.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

LOL This actually happened.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

PAIGE! Bryan and Paige are champions in the WWE, this is perfect :mark:


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

what kind of complete shit is this? who is this utter whore slut and why are you people worshiping her? braindead idiots.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

That my friend was just about spot on except who did the challenge, but rock on man, rock on!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This is why Austin walked out in 2002. Unadvertised, big matches with the underdog coming out on top makes no sense. This just fucked over AJ so bad.


----------



## Patsrule755 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This should finnally lead to a epic divas fued between aj and Paige. That was epic


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

do you morons actually care about who the divas champion is? LMAO grow up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

birthday massacre books RAW confirmed. You've been outed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> do you morons actually care about who the divas champion is? LMAO grow up.


yes because we are going to get some women who can actually wrestle coming in. it will be like it was back in the day when woman's wrestling was good


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



BlueRover said:


> what kind of complete shit is this? who is this utter whore slut and why are you people worshiping her? braindead idiots.


Dat Salt :


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The new Divas champ botched her own move.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

British Accent = Hot. I dig it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Never heard of this chick.. according to the crowd and this forum she's more well known than Sting lol. Just checking, her finisher is a leg sweep... with her hand???


----------



## Patsrule755 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> yes because we are going to get some women who can actually wrestle coming in. it will be like it was back in the day when woman's wrestling was good


Great to see Paige get a push as a actual women's wrestler unlike with Emma as a comedy act


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Paige is the greatest. AJ fanboys sit and cry. :lmao


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Finally...the true savior has arrived.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

:lmao

So many fortune tellers on this site.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The finish wasn't that botched it's just not a very strong move at all. Recently Paige has switched to a different finisher but I guess for the purposes of an upset they had to use the leg sweep.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Cool for Paige, I've heard good things about her. Hopefully they book this well. I do hope that passing up big moments at WM in favor of next day's Raw doesn't become a trend, I don't want to look at a title winner at WM and think, "Hmm, wonder if they'll lose the title tomorrow?"


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> AJ should go over in the diva match keeping her strong.
> Then have her come out on raw the next night gloating how she beat the whole diva division at the same time at WM and that no one can beat her in the WWE.
> 
> Then cue up Paige, and she challenges AJ to a match which she wins, which in turn sets up a match at the next PPV where Paige would go over and win the Divas title.
> ...


Give this guy a crystal ball, that was pretty damn close as to what went down .... Vince is that you!!!!

Seriously, kudos to you for that big time!


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

OUTSTANDING...

Congrats to Paige.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Paige finally debut and won the Divas Champion! :mark: :mark: :mark:
:wall


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

:jericho4


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Yep and as much as you think Paige will be over on the Post Mania Raw, no diva will be more over in front of that smarky crowd than AJ. I'd rather not have Paige put in that position. She'd get booed heavily.


So much for this. :ti


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

wasnt she supposed to ally with Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I think that was a great way for AJ to drop the title. The crowd was into it, it was good.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Make Paige a Paul Heyman Chick!


----------



## Kismetdubz (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

damn didnt think it would go down like that, but that was pretty cool


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I like AJ but I think this was the best way to go. Now AJ and Paige can have a hot feud.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The finish wasn't that botched it's just not a very strong move at all. Recently Paige has switched to a different finisher but I guess for the purposes of an upset they had to use the leg sweep.


the paige turner looks really good when the wrestler knows how to sell it well

natalya knows how to sell it


----------



## awwe1 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I love AJ, and while they should have made that an actual match and not 1 stupid leg sweep imo, I don't mind it. Hopefully they'll have a nice long, recurring feud if they can put on some good matches together (provided WWE allocated more than 30 seconds for their matches). Fingers crossed


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



p862011 said:


> the paige turner looks really good when the wrestler knows how to sell it well
> 
> natalya knows how to sell it


Pretty much. Hard to make it look good when the person selling doesn't even know how to run the ropes properly.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Vince really buried the fuck out of Total Divas to be honest.

First he let AJ run them down in a promo, then none of them could beat her for the title over the next 6 months, then AJ beats all of them in one match last night, and now another non Total Diva takes the title from AJ in her first try. And it's going to be an AJ vs Paige feud, and the Total Divas will likely struggle for TV time again.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This picture though, how the titles have changed :


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Oakue said:


> Vince really buried the fuck out of Total Divas to be honest.
> 
> First he let AJ run them down in a promo, then none of them could beat her for the title over the next 6 months, then AJ beats all of them in one match last night, and now another non Total Diva takes the title from AJ in her first try. And it's going to be an AJ vs Paige feud, and the Total Divas will likely struggle for TV time again.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Aj's getting female allies and friends backstage again. She and Paige are close, and Bayley might not be far behind. And she and AJ are great friends.

My my how things have changed in the divas division. Both in the ring and backstage politically.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

In case you haven't noticed the smarks don't really care about AJ anymore.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Oakue said:


> Vince really buried the fuck out of Total Divas to be honest.
> 
> First he let AJ run them down in a promo, then none of them could beat her for the title over the next 6 months, then AJ beats all of them in one match last night, and now another non Total Diva takes the title from AJ in her first try. And it's going to be an AJ vs Paige feud, and the Total Divas will likely *struggle for TV time again.*


Honestly, I hope it stays that way. Total Divas "feuds" really shouldn't take up time on Raw unless one of them is the champion, and even then they need to tread softly (lest Total Divas come off as even faker than it already does). Perhaps a nice compromise would be to have Total Divas stuff happen on Superstars/Main Event/Smackdown, while all the important stuff happens on Raw.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



hou713 said:


> In case you haven't noticed the smarks don't really care about AJ anymore.


thats because the divas division has been so stale lately. But thats not her fault, much less her fault alone.


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> AJ should go over in the diva match keeping her strong.
> Then have her come out on raw the next night gloating how she beat the whole diva division at the same time at WM and that no one can beat her in the WWE.
> 
> Then cue up Paige, and she challenges AJ to a match which she wins, which in turn sets up a match at the next PPV where Paige would go over and win the Divas title.
> ...


well, that was damn close'


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I don’t want to hear any AJ fans complaining now. That was fucking awesome.

Finally, AJ has an opponent that the fans want to cheer for her AGAINST her. We did not see that in any of the Total Diva feuds.

AJ did not get "buried". She (kayfabe) got too cocky, and it finally bit her in her Puerto Rican ass. 

Besides, she was champ for almost 300 DAYS, set historic records, actually got a MATCH at WrestleMania and fucking won it… and now, gets to feud with someone who’s at last her equal.

Would you have rather seen her drop it to a Total Diva? I think not.

Don’t worry about me, I’ll just be in the corner over there, getting ready for a kickass match between AJ and Paige at Extreme Rules.


----------



## S23 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Age 21 and Divas Champ in her first match? Wow, no pressure! I hope she has the ability to keep herself fresh.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Repped OP for idea that turned into a prediction that turned into reality. :shocked:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I hope this doesn't end up being a mistake for Paige .


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I'd rather they waited for awhile but I'm still stoked to see Paige on RAW. Time for Paige, AJ, and Emma to make the divas division something good again.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Question is, who is going to be the new NXT Women's champion. You know Paige is going to the main roster now that she is Diva's champion. Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley??


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



House Targaryen said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being a mistake for Paige .


I was thinking the same thing, it was awesome seeing Paige debut but I'm not sure how I feel about her winning the title this soon. I feel like they should have built her up for at least a month or two and let the audience get more familiar with her character before giving her the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



House Targaryen said:


> I hope this doesn't end up being a mistake for Paige .


I don't see how it can be. People were getting bored of AJ being champion, I think Paige has a lot of good feuds after this AJ one.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Paige vs. Emma again at SummerSlam please.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I liked it just wished she used the Scorpion Cross Lock to make AJ tap.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The finish wasn't that botched it's just not a very strong move at all. Recently Paige has switched to a different finisher but I guess for the purposes of an upset they had to use the leg sweep.


Exactly this. Better than a surprise rollup out of nowhere..



Oakue said:


> Vince really buried the fuck out of Total Divas to be honest.
> 
> First he let AJ run them down in a promo, then none of them could beat her for the title over the next 6 months, then AJ beats all of them in one match last night, and now another non Total Diva takes the title from AJ in her first try. And it's going to be an AJ vs Paige feud, and the Total Divas will likely struggle for TV time again.


Indeed going to be interesting how the TD's will react to this titlechange storyline wise. Someone go check the Bella's twitter :



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This picture though, how the titles have changed :


Ahhh yes, not too long ago... wonder what this means for her NXT championship?



S23 said:


> Age 21 and Divas Champ in her first match? Wow, no pressure! I hope she has the ability to keep herself fresh.


Gonna be tough, more so for a Diva, and one her age at that. Best of luck to her though, can't wait. Wish I could've seen the reaction on her parents faces watching on the telly back in Norwich. Sure they're buzzing right now!



Maizeandbluekid said:


> I don’t want to hear any AJ fans complaining now. That was fucking awesome.
> 
> Finally, AJ has an opponent that the fans want to cheer for her AGAINST her. We did not see that in any of the Total Diva feuds.
> 
> ...


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The debut itself was awesome but I wish they hadn't hotshotted the belt onto Paige, and her playing an innocent rookie was literally the opposite of her character and what made her popular.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

People going to be like,

" OMG AJ's done! She's out the door! BYE!"

But it's obviously a setup for an AJ vs Paige feud. You really think AJ is leaving when this is her dream, and WWE care enough about her to give her a match at Wrestlemania (with her own entrance while the others didn't get theirs) and let her be the first ever to defend and retain it at Mania, with a reign lasting 295 days, and give her her own merchandise? Plus, she makes them money, more than some of the guys.

Meanwhile, I'll just sit back and enjoy AJ vs Paige for the next few months. Paige is the Lita to AJ's Trish. More like goodbye to the Total Divas. You really think they're going to put Paige against those after AJ's already steam rolled through them? Lol, this is going to be good. Finally, a good feud!
:cheer


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> AJ did not get "buried". She (kayfabe) got too cocky, and it finally bit her in her Puerto Rican ass.


isnt she from jersey?


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

A reason to care about the Divas division. Thank you, at last.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> I don't see how it can be. People were getting bored of AJ being champion, I think Paige has a lot of good feuds after this AJ one.


Who could she have a good feud with after AJ? It's impossible to get a good feud out of the total divas. I guess Emma but shes stuck with Santino for god knows how long.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



xRedx said:


> Who could she have a good feud with after AJ? It's impossible to get a good feud out of the total divas. I guess Emma but shes stuck with Santino for god knows how long.


Summer Rae, Natalya?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Ummmmm, is OP with the illuminati or something? 

Man, I wish there was an option for infinite rep lol. 

On a serious note, what a great debut. Doing it in front this crowd was a smart decision. Thank god it wasn't in front some shitty crowd where she would have come out to dead silence. By doing it in front the post Mania smarky crowd, all the casual crowds would have taken notice tonight when they saw her getting such a reaction.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



xRedx said:


> People going to be like,
> 
> " OMG AJ's done! She's out the door! BYE!"
> 
> ...


This is the WWE... I wouldn't be surprised to see AJ just fade. Same company that will probably have Lesnar poof for months and the Streak heat dies in the process. Look what happened to every former Diva champion as well. It was lazy booking and instead of building Paige on the main roster as something fresh.. it was the "i'm not ready" nervous rookie versus the cocky heel.. god, that sucked 20 years ago let alone now.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I'm happy, we now have aj and paige on the same show.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> I don’t want to hear any AJ fans complaining now. That was fucking awesome.
> 
> Finally, AJ has an opponent that the fans want to cheer for her AGAINST her. We did not see that in any of the Total Diva feuds.
> 
> ...


Great post! could not agree more. AJ vs Paige is gonna rock.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I am an Aj fan, but had no problem with how it went down on Raw. Aj was already the longest reigning champion in history and had proved timed and time again that no Diva on the roster was a viable threat for the title. By having Paige win it sets up an actual interesting feud for the Divas title that has not been there in a long long time. The only change I would of liked to see it to make Paige seem a little stronger than they did but obviously that will come in the next few weeks.

I enjoyed it


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Slider575 said:


> I am an Aj fan, but had no problem with how it went down on Raw. Aj was already the longest reigning champion in history and had proved timed and time again that no Diva on the roster was a viable threat for the title. By having Paige win it sets up an actual interesting feud for the Divas title that has not been there in a long long time. The only change I would of liked to see it to make Paige seem a little stronger than they did but obviously that will come in the next few weeks.
> 
> I enjoyed it


Well said, I love AJ and I am satisfied with that outcome, Paige is the only one worth dropping the belt to right now.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

What a meh debut. 

Good timing for her to debut today just terribly executed. The promo from Aj was good but I am not sure about how they presented Paige. She looked Paige act like shy little rookie when that's the opposite why anybody knows who she is anyways. Her entrance starts with a huge scream and she comes out playing a role like Bayley. Whatever not to big of deal if they wanna build her personality in front of the fans. 

The match starts and it's literally less than 2 minutes with Paige instantly winning after a string of botches. It was pretty weak this could have been a good story to tell til the next PPV where you have Paige win it after a really good match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I will admit, I'm disappointed at how they portrayed her as this nervous wreck when that's the total opposite of what she was on NXT.

She should have come out and owned that shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



RyanRAW said:


> What a terrible debut.
> 
> Good timing for her to debut today just terribly executed. The promo from Aj was good but I am not sure about how they presented Paige. She looked Paige act like shy little rookie when that's the opposite why anybody knows who she is anyways. Her entrance starts with a huge scream and she is coming out all stargazed. Whatever not that big of a deal.
> 
> The match starts and it's literally less than 2 minutes with Paige instantly winning after a string of botches. It was really bad this could have been a good story to tell til the next PPV where you have Paige win it.


This... or at least give us a good 15 minute match to put over Paige instead of this lame "cocky heel gets her comeuppance by a shy nervous rookie!". It was jsut stupid. The rest of it was great, but Paige's "i'm not ready" then the 2 minute match was absolute horseshit and did no one any favours.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

i love how they debuted her in the smarky post-mania raw, with all of the smarks that know who she is and what she was all about. i'm totally fucking psyched. i used to not like paige, but slowly, as she established herself in NXT, i was starting to like her character.

i'll agree 100%, the timing was awesome, in front of one of the best crowds out there. "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants during a divas promo&match?? really??? that truly is fucking awesome, the greatest reaction to divas ever!

i'll also agree that the execution was a little sloppy, and maybe winning the title this early might've been too quick. perhaps give her time to build up with the casuals that don't watch NXT, fight for the title.

i'm not sure how this will play out. not sure who will get cheered or booed because aj is more over with the casuals where as paige is way over with the smarks. curious to see how this will continue on with the slower cities raw will be held in. i hope they keep this going strong because i feel it has potential to be great if the cards are played right.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Queen!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

They pretty much recreated the female version of 123-Kid win. It was a good moment, especially for the diva's division because it's a moment that they will keep replay for years to come, but I just felt that it was too soon to debut Paige. She for me is still green on the mic. It was obvious just by watching AJ talk and Paige talk, but this was her debut and she will improve with age. AJ put her over big.

Now they pretty much got Summer, Paige and Emma up in the main roster. A good sign for the diva's division.


----------



## Bootista (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Good call on the angle.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Summer Rae, Natalya?


Summer Rae has been booked as a total jobber since being called up. In terms of credibility on the Heel pecking order, she's probably below Aksana and Alicia Fox, who aren't much better. As for Natalya, well maybe a one-off match, but I can't see WWE doing a feud between 2 Faces(especially since that would require Natalya to talk).


As of now, Paige's only feud might be with AJ & Tamina.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

_I was pretty shocked to see Paige appear on Raw tonight and I guess 'debut' on the main roster by defeating AJ and winning the Divas title in her first match on Raw. Kinda hoped they would of hyped her before she debuted with vignettes and then out she comes perhaps at Extreme Rules and has a face off between her and AJ leading to a feud going into the following ppv.

Like many said her character isn't suppose to be this way, she's suppose to be the 'Anti-Diva' and her coming out and 'to congratulate' AJ seemed all too forced and it would of fitted more for someone like Bayley. Now that she's the new Divas Champ it will be obvious she'll defeat AJ again at Extreme Rules if they have the rematch then, or AJ is taking a break from WWE for the time being while Paige takes her spot and faces off with the other divas. Either way, not a good way to debut her it reminds me all much like how they debuted Gail Kim in WWE and she won the Womens Championship and she just floundered around before she was ready, let's hope Paige can hang and not fall flat so quickly._


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I liked Paige's debut and I didn't mind her winning the belt. AJ has accomplished all she can and held the belt for 295 days. AJ fans should be satisfied (I am). Smart decision for WWE to start this feud up with this crowd so they could both get some love. I do wish the match would have been a little longer though but oh well.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



s i Ç said:


> _I was pretty shocked to see Paige appear on Raw tonight and I guess 'debut' on the main roster by defeating AJ and winning the Divas title in her first match on Raw. Kinda hoped they would of hyped her before she debuted with vignettes and then out she comes perhaps at Extreme Rules and has a face off between her and AJ leading to a feud going into the following ppv.
> 
> Like many said her character isn't suppose to be this way, she's suppose to be the 'Anti-Diva' and her coming out and 'to congratulate' AJ seemed all too forced and it would of fitted more for someone like Bayley. Now that she's the new Divas Champ it will be obvious she'll defeat AJ again at Extreme Rules if they have the rematch then, or AJ is taking a break from WWE for the time being while Paige takes her spot and faces off with the other divas. Either way, not a good way to debut her it reminds me all much like how they debuted Gail Kim in WWE and she won the Womens Championship and she just floundered around before she was ready, let's hope Paige can hang and not fall flat so quickly._


That's the thing I wonder about Paige. We know AJ is a complete package(solid wrestler, good on the mic, charismatic, etc)Paige is a very solid wrestler, however I'm not too sure about Paige's mic skills and I'm definitely not sure about WWE's booking. They need to build up other Heels, pronto, because Paige can't feud with AJ forever.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

loved the debut Paige is so sexy. i wish they would have gave her a lil more offense being that she is kinda bigger than AJ lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

They couldn't have picked a perfect crowd to debut Paige than tonight. Hopefully, seeing that replayed will get more of the traditional casuals to cheer and react to her, and not just crickets. I like how it was booked, and like one poster said, it was basically the female version of Razor vs Kid. Besides, this will lead to a rematch at Extreme Rules, and I seriously hope they get as much time as possible to put on a great match. This is something that we have waited on for months on end, and now it's finally here.

I'm sure AJ was more than fine putting over Paige. She and her, along with Emma & Summer are the ones that should be revolved around in the division, not some crappy "reality" show. 

The question now is, when will WWE give AJ some time off? Not just to get married to Punk, but to rest her body after being so heavily pushed for the past 2+ years now. I would like to say some time after ER. Hell, maybe even at Payback in Chicago, since that's basically where her future home is gonna be in anyways.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I will admit, I'm disappointed at how they portrayed her as this nervous wreck when that's the total opposite of what she was on NXT.
> 
> She should have come out and owned that shit.


OR she just baited AJ into giving her a title shot because she knew she would win.

You could easily have Paige come out and say, she was just pretending to be nervous and that would further enrage AJ.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> They couldn't have picked a perfect crowd to debut Paige than tonight. Hopefully, seeing that replayed will get more of the traditional casuals to cheer and react to her, and not just crickets. I like how it was booked, and like one poster said, it was basically the female version of Razor vs Kid. Besides, this will lead to a rematch at Extreme Rules, and I seriously hope they get as much time as possible to put on a great match. This is something that we have waited on for months on end, and now it's finally here.
> 
> I'm sure AJ was more than fine putting over Paige. She and her, along with Emma & Summer are the ones that should be revolved around in the division, not some crappy "reality" show.
> 
> The question now is, when will WWE give AJ some time off? Not just to get married to Punk, but to rest her body after being so heavily pushed for the past 2+ years now. I would like to say some time after ER. Hell, maybe even at Payback in Chicago, since that's basically where her future home is gonna be in anyways.


AMEN. :clap

i certainly hope aj takes a little time off too, then make a return as a babyface. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> OR she just baited AJ into giving her a title shot because she knew she would win.
> 
> You could easily have Paige come out and say, she was just pretending to be nervous and that would further enrage AJ.


That's what I'd like to see too. She "hustled" AJ basically.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



gl83 said:


> That's the thing I wonder about Paige. We know AJ is a complete package(solid wrestler, good on the mic, charismatic, etc)Paige is a very solid wrestler, however I'm not too sure about Paige's mic skills and I'm definitely not sure about WWE's booking. *They need to build up other Heels, pronto, because Paige can't feud with AJ forever.*


Why don't they just "turn" the Total Divas heel, then? Most of them come off as complete bitches, anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Chrome said:


> That's what I'd like to see too. She "hustled" AJ basically.


Yep, and that would totally fit with her NXT character.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



pinofreshh said:


> AMEN. :clap
> 
> i certainly hope aj takes a little time off too, then make a return as a babyface. :mark:


Funny enough, if they book it right, AJ might just come back as automatic babyface anyway, just like Punk did.

Both paths are similar: they lost their historic title reign in equally memorable fashion, and AJ will probably lose to Paige again at ER. Who knows, Tamina might finally officially turn on her leading up to, or right during the match.

AJ then, like Punk last year, would have nothing left. No title, no friends, no pride. (Punk still had Heyman then, so it's slightly different from that)

AJ can then have a segment on RAW and just abruptly leaves. While she's gone, she can rest up, get married and enjoy a well-deserved break.

In that meantime, now you can build Paige as the top diva, and let have a very strong reign with the belt. I wouldn't mind an AJ/Paige match at WrestleMania next year, maybe with the roles reversed for both girls, with Paige heel and AJ face.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

she debuted just like gail kim


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Typical WWE, why debut her as a scared little girl, its like they are afraid of giving female wrestlers genuine characters. She should've just entered the ring and beat the shit out of AJ the way Cena did to Angle in his debut.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Why don't they just "turn" the Total Divas heel, then? Most of them come off as complete bitches, anyway.


Or they can just abandon the whole 'cast of Total Divas' thing and start booking the Divas division sensibly again. Summer Rae for example is a fantastic heel and I'd love to see her break out of the background role that they currently have her in.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Not only will Paige be part of the active roster and wrestling Raw/Smackdown/WWE Live Events, she will still be wrestling on both NXT tapings and armory shows throughout Florida. She's not ready to let go of her indie roots just yet. She's got both the WWE and NXT Divas titles to defend. Such a badass.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-is-almost-speechless-wwecom-exclusive-april-7-2014-26223028 Such a seemingly warm welcome from the lockerroom...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> OR she just baited AJ into giving her a title shot because she knew she would win.
> 
> You could easily have Paige come out and say, she was just pretending to be nervous and that would further enrage AJ.


That's a good idea. Messing with AJ could make for entertaining viewing, make her go all psycho again and that could possibly add some extra depth to their feud.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



gl83 said:


> That's the thing I wonder about Paige. We know AJ is a complete package(solid wrestler, good on the mic, charismatic, etc)Paige is a very solid wrestler, however I'm not too sure about Paige's mic skills and I'm definitely not sure about WWE's booking. They need to build up other Heels, pronto, because Paige can't feud with AJ forever.


Paige has the best mic skills in NXT. Not only on the live/tv tapings, she cuts damn good promos at house shows too. 

Paige/AJ has the makings of Trish/Lita.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Bearodactyl said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-is-almost-speechless-wwecom-exclusive-april-7-2014-26223028 Such a seemingly warm welcome from the lockerroom...


:clap

mad emotional. first debut to the main roster and walking away with the top title, and WITH the huge backing of the fans in the crowd. that is HUGE. congrats to paige :clap


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Boom! Best possible way to debut Paige in an AJ semi-squash. I'm hyped. This was excellent stuff. Totally unexpected. Sets up the Divas division for some awesomeness. Apparently, this shows that at least some thought has gone into the division backstage. Am hoping they follow through with the promise of this epic debut. 

Doesn't this also make her the youngest champion in any category in the entire history of the WWE? I can't imagine anyone younger holding any belt.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

My boy Birthday called it, and I honestly like Paige, I'm just not a fan of how they did this though. First off, it just doesn't look legit when someone wins like that and then gets emotional. I'll admit I got a drink during part of this match but it looked like it was over in no time and all Paige did was sweep AJ's feet out from underneath her, is this accurate? Is that an actual finishing move?

Now I know some hate AJ, she may not be your cup of tea, but she was actually bringing real matches to the ring and she's better than almost everyone on the roster besides that one Funkadactyl and Tamina Snuka, both of whom just don't have the mic skills. AJ's title reign made the Diva's division at least some what interesting and she was never even on the Diva's show. A year long title match down the drain after 90 seconds and one move, not even a good move lol.... come on, even if you really don't like AJ you gotta admit this one stinks.

And Paige is fine, I don't mind her as a wrestler and I'm figuring most of the IWC wants to bang her, so do I, but this has nothing to do with that lol. It was just a dumb way to handle this and if Paige does get over, this whole turn of events will likely have nothing to do with it.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Perfect! Absolutely perfect


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Shitty debut. Shit on the mic. Shitty choice of words. Shitty finisher. And handed the title on day one. What a joke.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Rick_James said:


> My boy Birthday called it, and I honestly like Paige, I'm just not a fan of how they did this though. First off, it just doesn't look legit when someone wins like that and then gets emotional. I'll admit I got a drink during part of this match but it looked like it was over in no time and all Paige did was sweep AJ's feet out from underneath her, is this accurate? Is that an actual finishing move?
> 
> Now I know some hate AJ, she may not be your cup of tea, but she was actually bringing real matches to the ring and she's better than almost everyone on the roster besides that one Funkadactyl and Tamina Snuka, both of whom just don't have the mic skills. AJ's title reign made the Diva's division at least some what interesting and she was never even on the Diva's show. A year long title match down the drain after 90 seconds and one move, not even a good move lol.... come on, even if you really don't like AJ you gotta admit this one stinks.
> 
> And Paige is fine, I don't mind her as a wrestler and I'm figuring most of the IWC wants to bang her, so do I, but this has nothing to do with that lol. It was just a dumb way to handle this and if Paige does get over, this whole turn of events will likely have nothing to do with it.


It was a surprise upset. I don't see an issue with how they booked it. AJ still has a rematch clause. We can still get a highly technical match between AJ and Paige at a PPV.

Just like Undertaker approved Lesnar to beat the streak, AJ probably approved Paige to take her title.

AJ tirelessly attempted to make other divas better. Not one diva that faced AJ was convincing enough of a threat take the title from her. 

Regardless of vast improvements among the divas division, not one of the 13 divas that faces AJ last night stood out enough to take the title from her. Paige was literally the only challenger left.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I don't agree with handing her the title right off the bat. I mean why not put AJ and Paige in a feud and build up to an awesome ppv match between the 2 where Paige then gets the win and takes the belt? Plus the finish was badly executed not sure if it was AJ or Paige's fault but someone fucked that finish up. The Paige Turner isn't the most impactful finisher even when executed right but tonight AJ looked like she she just got tripped and fell, and that ended her almost year long reign?

Also i didn't like how Paige was acting like a timid little girl at first letting AJ push her around and sitting there not fighting back for a bit. Paige should have got pissed when AJ knocked her down and beat her ass and squashed her instead of getting knocked around not fighting back to then doing 1 move that was botched and take the title. Paige is supposed to be a bad ass but tonight she came out there acting timid and scared and didn't come across like a bad ass at all.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



ctorresc04 said:


> AJ tirelessly attempted to make other divas better. Not one diva that faced AJ was convincing enough of a threat take the title from her.


This is a true statement, and I know some people aren't going to like it. But it's correct. WWE gave those women plenty of chances to have one of them separate themselves from the rest and emerge. None of the Total Divas cast could do it. So, WWE pulled the trigger on a Paige callup from NXT.

As a result in my opinion, Total Divas is done on WWE programming, such as Raw/PPV. They still have their show and that's great for them. It's a hit, and will remain so. So good for them. But as far as stories and matches go? I doubt it. Not with Paige, AJ, Emma, maybe even Bayley soon. It's over for them.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



ctorresc04 said:


> It was a surprise upset. I don't see an issue with how they booked it. AJ still has a rematch clause. We can still get a highly technical match between AJ and Paige at a PPV.
> 
> Just like Undertaker approved Lesnar to beat the streak, AJ probably approved Paige to take her title.
> 
> ...


I'd be fine if they had an actual match and it was an upset... but an upset in a 90 second match off of one move? That's the type of stuff that has made the Diva's title look like a joke for so long. I honestly thought AJ was bringing back credibility, I'm not even that big of a fan of the division, but I don't see how people can really think this was a great match or an interesting thing to have happen. 

And Taker vs Lesnar had a LONG match lol, with lots of finishers, granted Taker took a nap in the ring for a while, but still, it was an actual match. Just because Paige debuted, I think people are giving this segment a thumbs up, if this happened on any other show, and the match had anyone else in Paige's spot, I think most people would agree this was just awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

fpalm

I liked that Aj lost her title and all, but it buried the diva's division even further, if that was possible. In hindsight, perhaps not the best plan to give her the title the same night she debuts on the main roster.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

There is a "Paige-turner" that she does where she grabs the leg and swings it out.








And there is a "Paige-turner" that she does where she tries to sweep the leg.









The move mainly depends on the person taking it, like Sasha, to make the sweep version look good.
AJ probably has never taken it before so it seemed awkward. Should set up a good feud tho.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Never liked giving one the title too early. Some of the best stuff is chasing after it. Doesnt help when the finisher didnt really connect properly. 
But congrats to Paige! Nice to see some new blood.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Oakue said:


> This is a true statement, and I know some people aren't going to like it. But it's correct. WWE gave those women plenty of chances to have one of them separate themselves from the rest and emerge. None of the Total Divas cast could do it. So, WWE pulled the trigger on a Paige callup from NXT.
> 
> As a result in my opinion, Total Divas is done on WWE programming, such as Raw/PPV. They still have their show and that's great for them. It's a hit, and will remain so. So good for them. But as far as stories and matches go? I doubt it. Not with Paige, AJ, Emma, maybe even Bayley soon. It's over for them.


The few divas that could have given AJ a legit match were all heels. Summer Rae in particular would have an amazing match with AJ, but the feud wouldn't work.

Emma needs Santino detached from her side before she can get taken seriously on the main roster. Emma like Summer would work on awesome match with AJ as well, but hard to build a feud right now.

Layla, Rosa, Alicia, and Alsana are all jobber divas.

The Bella Twins and Funkadactyls are too attached at the hip. It prevents any of them from getting over as singles wrestlers. I'm a big fan of Brie and Naomi, but they're being held back by Nikki and Cameron.

Natalya sucks at promos.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Idiotic finish. AJ has had a pretty long, and decent, title reign for a diva, so it would have been nice if her loss was actually due to a strong feud and an actual good match, than Paige pretty much stealing it tonight.

And this type of booking rarely works in the long run. Fans seems to get bored of the wrestler pretty quicly


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Obviously I'm a huge AJ lee fan, WWE has the NERVE to bring in some girl from NXT to win the divas title the first night when she has barely been on? What gives them the right TO DO THAT!?!?!?!.....oh right, they have the right because Paige is FRIGGEN AWESOME!!!! lol in all seriousness I'm so happy for Paige, she is so fantastic and she definitely deserves this =). I think she will have a fantastic reign and I wish her all the best =). Well done to AJ for her 295 day reign =)


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The pop she got was great, but I'm curious about the type of response she'll get with a non-smark crowd.

I don't think she came off too great, though. I was fully expecting her to reveal she tricked AJ into a title match or something, and whoop her ass, but they kinda played her as meek through the whole segment.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



BoJackson said:


> The pop she got was great, but I'm curious about the type of response she'll get with a non-smark crowd.
> 
> I don't think she came off too great, though. I was fully expecting her to reveal she tricked AJ into a title match or something, and whoop her ass, but they kinda played her as meek through the whole segment.


They probably did that because of what Paige can do in the ring, they're making her look like this little humble girl that just wants to be one of the girls but really she is fantastic in the ring. I'm interested to see where this goes, I'm sure we will see Paige VS AJ at Extreme Rules, I hope there is a good long feud.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Awesome seeing Paige debut, she is fantastic. One of the best Diva wrestlers you'll see, she started wrestling at a very young age and I love the fact that she stands out. She is not your typical diva at all. One thing I will say though, I was already getting disgusting vibes from Lawler last night when she appeared. That guy really is a creep, If he is seriously going to be Pervy for someone who is old enough to be his Grandaughter then it's even more disgusting than usual considering Paige is only 21 years old. Anyway it was great seeing Paige, hopefully the casuals get behind her. Hopefully with Paige debuting, the Divas Division will have some life shot back in to it.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

While I am looking forward to what Paige will do in the WWE, her introduction did feel a little bit weak. I don't know if it was intended or not, but a possible way out if they needed one was to reveal that she played AJ all along. Next week she could say something along the lines of:

"You thought I was the naive NXT rookie. You thought I was a scared little girl. But I played you, AJ. You fell for it hook, line and sinker. And now I'm the WWE Diva's Champion. All you are now is a crazy bitch with nothing and no one to live for."


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

When I first posted on this I didn't like the idea at first but I really enjoyed this moment; it was something different and it had me interested in the divas division for the first time since AJ faced Nattie. There are definitely negatives people can say about it like i said about her not getting any build up or experience in the main roster but i don't care about this to be honest, all these other divas had a chance to step up but in actual fact really the only female face divas are total divas and I think many are glad the divas championship has strayed away from this angle. It was a botchy finish but you name me one diva that has had a better debut than that; when AJ slapped Paige i expected Paige to show her wild side and tear AJ apart so i'm interested to see if wwe is gonna include her anti-diva gimmick as well as her ruthless side in the ring but since wwe is displaying her as a face diva that kicked the heel diva off the mountain im concerned they may leave it at nxt. Obviously Paige will drop the womens title to Charlotte and we will hopefully see Aj and Paige get it on for real at Extreme Rules and hopefully they give the women the time they deserve to give a good match, finally Paige is on the main roster man what a wild 48 hours it has been!!!


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Thank you wwe for this memorable moment. Paige and aj lee are both fantastic and I have been following paige for years now. To have that surprise happen was the best thing for me since jerichos surprise return


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Great segment and promo from AJ. I'm glad to finally see Paige make her debut. However, this Title win was very reminiscent of Gail Kim's debut and that didn't really lead her to anywhere. So I hope Paige gets consistent time to show her ability and the time to talk. Because if she doesn't get to talk often, no one will care just like how it went for Gail Kim.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

You're some kind of a wizard aren't you OP?

Reminds me of the DB/Sheamus Wrestlemania match from two years ago. Someone called that 100% too.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Ps she wasnt portrayed as "a nervous rookie". She baited aj into giving her a match... next week we will see hardcore paige.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I know they were going for the surprise factor, but it would of been cool if Paige beat AJ with the Scorpion Cross Lock.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I'm a big fan of Paige and was great to see her debut. The title win kinda shocked me a bit but as long as it leads to a good feud between the two im happy. Hopefully WWE will get Emma away from Santino as soon as possible and get her in the mix too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I just hated how they had her come out and act like a scared little girl out there with this big star AJ, and AJ slaps her and she hits the mat and sits there like shes scared and in over her head. Come on ffs in NXT shes a bad ass and wont take shit from any diva especially one as small as AJ. I just hated how she was booked to be this scared rookie who got lucky. Paige was even like "No i'm not ready" when AJ demanded the title match, wtf? you're not ready? This isn't the same Paige from NXT.

She should have came out there congratulated AJ, have AJ slap her like she did only instead of falling on the mat and acting scared she should have super kicked AJ in the stomach gave her the Paige Turner and put her in the Scorpion Lock submission thing and made her tap. Thats how it should have went without a doubt.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Not to mention that AJ has to act extremely out of order to just give a title match like that for free.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Awesome debut. You could tell she was nervous (who wouldn't be?), but the crowd's overwhelmingly positive reaction is what sold the debut.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I marked out so fucking hard. That is all.


----------



## Chvnsey (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

So happy for Paige, a title change will definitely spice things up a bit! Even though she came off as a scared rookie, I'm pretty sure she'll be back to her badass persona in the weeks to come. Can't wait to see her title reign.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Loved it, great to see the crowd were very familiar with Paige too, so that made it memorable. Should be a good fued.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

anyone think nxt is gonna help these young kids get over 

nxt is on the wwe network so even the casual wwe fan can now watch it and get connected with these new characters


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

I wish there was more build to the title win it would of made it a lot more fufilling for me personally, but im really excited to see a new era coming in. Hopefully the BFFs debut soon and we can have some exciting feuds with my 3 faves 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

What they did with her? she was acting like a bullied chick I'm glad she debuted but if what I see this RAW was gonna be her new gimmick that gonna suck.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Huge Paige fan but, from the moment they changed her finisher from the Cradle DDT to....._that_, my hopes for her being a long term success in the WWE took a sharp nosedive. It may well be the worst finishing move I've ever seen and I just hope they let her go back to the Ram-Paige again or at least use her submission finisher. Still great to see her as Women's Champion though...


----------



## TooStrong4u2 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

That was an absolute disgrace! Some unknown chick debuts, doesnt even throw a proper punch, barely manages to get her finishing move and she wins the title?? Thats gotta be one of the biggest jokes in WWE history. Its also a big slap in the face to past and present established divas who have gone years with out even sniffing the chance to get a championship.


That would be like the equivalent of Bo Dallas debuting and beating Daniel Bryan for the championship. But hey maybe that will happen. I am sure some of you are Bolivers already!


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Awful 100% awful why would the greatest female performer of all time lose to some Twilight looking chick who has just debuted, Paige just buried AJ like Cena buried Bray that title reign is gone just like that #bullshit!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Meh, atleast the terror reign is over.


----------



## Gingguy21 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Best Diva segment since AJ's pipebomb.

I even heard a "This is Awesome" chant in there too, which doesn't happen too often with the divas division. Even though I love AJ and her in ring work, Its pretty good to have someone with as much potential as Paige. 

Add in Emma, Natalya and Aksana, and you dont have too bad of a divas division.


----------



## TooStrong4u2 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Gingguy21 said:


> Best Diva segment since AJ's pipebomb.
> 
> I even heard a "This is Awesome" chant in there too, which doesn't happen too often with the divas division. Even though I love AJ and her in ring work, Its pretty good to have someone with as much potential as Paige.
> 
> Add in Emma, Natalya and Aksana, and you dont have too bad of a divas division.



Potential? what potential? for getting b*tch slapped over and over again? Ok yeah maybe...either than that this was a terrible idea. Nobody even knows who she is.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

So is Paige going to keep the NXT women's championship?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Hopefully they hold off the rematch until Extreme Rules, build Paige as this badass who don't take shit which is why she crushed that 295 day reign, then have her retain in a long fought match. Fairly sure these two can put on something special.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Great to see her on the main roster.

Sexy as fuck and a well-round package. Can really see a Trish/Lita rivalry reborn between AJ/Paige.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Rankles75 said:


> Huge Paige fan but, from the moment they changed her finisher from the Cradle DDT to....._that_, my hopes for her being a long term success in the WWE took a sharp nosedive. It may well be the worst finishing move I've ever seen and I just hope they let her go back to the Ram-Paige again or at least use her submission finisher. Still great to see her as Women's Champion though...


I think they used the Paige Turner for the surprise factor pin Ram-Paige and Scorpion Crosslock take too much time to set up in the smash and grab style of win they where going with this but I'm sure she'll be using the Scorpion Crosslock as her main finisher and hopefully they'll have a name for it.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



TooStrong4u2 said:


> Potential? what potential? for getting b*tch slapped over and over again? Ok yeah maybe...either than that this was a terrible idea. Nobody even knows who she is.


Why make an account just to troll. There was a loud paige chant and she is technically sound, go watch nxt arrival mate


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Flawlessstuff said:


> So is Paige going to keep the NXT women's championship?


 She should vacate it imo in a farewell promo


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Doubt she will keep this type of reaction. This was an international crowd probably alot from the UK, i can't see this lasting. Pretty much like Barret of all people got a reaction tonight. Good for the kid but next week it will most likely be gone.


----------



## TooStrong4u2 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



PaigeTurner said:


> Why make an account just to troll. There was a loud paige chant and she is technically sound, go watch nxt arrival mate


So what if there was a loud chant?? They were also chanting louder for Wade Barret than for Hulkster. So is Barret now better than Hulk? Come on! 
This was not the right way to do it. She did not even compete against other divas on RAW yet and already has a belt. Makes AJ look like a joke champion losing like that.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Flawlessstuff said:


> So is Paige going to keep the NXT women's championship?


Didn't Big E. stay NXT Champion for awhile after he made his debut? Or am I remembering wrongly?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Don't worry folks, the Paige vs AJ rematch at Extreme Rules will make believers out of all of you.

Paige gonna make AJ tap :banderas


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I didn't know who this chick was, but that pop was insane. But AJ Lee's promo was semi ruined. She was throwing mad kisses at her man, Punk. That was cool


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

AJ got buried


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Love my hometown girl getting the title. Didn't like the way they debuted her much., the match put on should have been better, but knowing the fact the fans showed they cared about these two fighting should prompt WWE to give them a good match at the next PPV... (I hope)


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I think at this point, all things rationally considered, Paige should be the face of everything. Absolutely top class.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Wish cole wouldn't put so much emphasis on the r in Norwich.


----------



## IDR Wrestling (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*


This is my first post so go easy on me...

I was really pleased to see Paige debut on RAW last night. She has been the best diva in NXT for a while now and she has been brought up at the perfect time just when the divas division needed it the most. 
The way she was presented was a little strange. She came across as shy and a litlle bit nervous about the whole situation when her true character is a bad ass with this "anti-diva" gimmick. I'm sure we'll see more of that in the future. Yes the match was short but I think this added to the shock factor.The finisher looked poor but this was because AJ took the bump a bit too late. When sold correctly it's a cool finisher. Hopefully this will now set up a long feud between these two which should bring some great segments. The short term future is bright for the divas division.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Brilliant way to debut, doesn't get any better then that.

The pop when her music hit was unbelievable and I can't remember being so invested in a Diva's segment/match since back in the AE.

I don't think she botched it, the move comes off like that often.

Oh well, so happy to see her debut and like that at 21 years old, she has a huge future, incoming match with AJ at ER should be very good.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I can't make out the chorus of Paige's tune but it's cool, anyone know the lyrics?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Also hated the fact she was debuted as a scared rookie. She's a fucking badass on NXT who knees and headbutts people in the fucking head for god sake.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> OR she just baited AJ into giving her a title shot because she knew she would win.
> 
> You could easily have Paige come out and say, she was just pretending to be nervous and that would further enrage AJ.


If you're right for a second time then it's obvious you're part of the WWE writing team. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



House Targaryen said:


> Also hated the fact she was debuted as a scared rookie. She's a fucking badass on NXT who knees and headbutts people in the fucking head for god sake.


I'm giving Paige a chance with this here, but on NXT wasn't she the anti-diva who always put emphasis on the difference between a wrestler and a diva? The one who always took pride in considering herself a wrestler and being the women's champ of NXT? Then she wins the divas championship in a match with no buildup and she looks like she's in tears because she achieved something great when in fact she achieved the very thing she used to belittle. 

Also, why interrupt and come down in your ring attire if you had no plans of wrestling.? I have no dislike for Paige, but that whole segment made no sense.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

If they do this right, WWE can actually stretch this out into a year long feud, culminating at next year's WrestleMania. I have a theory as to how it can be done, but I have to wait to be able to post new threads again before I can post it.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I marked out


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



House Targaryen said:


> Also hated the fact she was debuted as a scared rookie. She's a fucking badass on NXT who knees and headbutts people in the fucking head for god sake.


I dont think it was acting

She was shitting herself on the big stage


----------



## IDR Wrestling (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> If they do this right, WWE can actually stretch this out into a year long feud, culminating at next year's WrestleMania. I have a theory as to how it can be done, but I have to wait to be able to post new threads again before I can post it.


I would very interested in how you expect this to happen. You very rarely get lengthy feuds in modern-day WWE, especially in the divas division. I think this will go until summerslam and it will be a fantastic feud.

I doubt even the Bryan v HHH stuff will drag out to summerslam (a year after it begun)...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I am in a frenzy with all of this. It was magic! Loved how she was insecure, it is live tv! And she won clean. They only need to start building her up now and she will run the division. And keep her face! Because for once, I think that a diva can be champion without being heel and get great reactions. I love AJ but this is amazing! Keep AJ Lee because she is perfect in that role and let Paige feud with her until the next wrestlemania. 

And I sincerely hope that now that PAige is the multichamp of the wdivision that she ressurrects the womens championship. leTS GO PAIGE!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Calabrose said:


> I'm giving Paige a chance with this here, but on NXT wasn't she the anti-diva who always put emphasis on the difference between a wrestler and a diva? The one who always took pride in considering herself a wrestler and being the women's champ of NXT? Then she wins the divas championship in a match with *no buildup* and *she looks like she's in tears* because she achieved something great when in fact *she achieved the very thing she used to belittle*.
> 
> Also, why interrupt and come down in your ring attire if you had no plans of wrestling.? I have no dislike for Paige, but that whole segment made no sense.


The no buildup thing can hardly be acredited to her, as it's AJ that's doing the challenging. Furthermore, being a badass doesn't mean you can't feel like a fish out of water on post WM RAW. Which storyline wise could easily explain her "out of character" behaviour. Wether this is a true departure of her NXT character (which I kinda doubt) can only be determined by her next encounter with AJ really. 

As for the near tears, the girl is still young, and just won the most the title in the biggest wrestling company in the world. If you look at her Backstage Fallout interview with Byron Saxton where the tears are actually flowing, that is REAL emotion right there. ANd she's not achieved the very thing she used to belittle, she belittles the divas, the non-wrestlers, not the title in and of itself. At least that's the way I've always interpreted it. 

The interruption could've been a simple show of respect; as for the gear, well she had to be wearing it so she could get fight after getting challenged; and this is still the company that showed Cena at a businessdinner in jorts. I'm willing to overlook that :lmao

Then again, my view is biased, as I am an unapologetic Paige mark ever since watching "The Wrestlers: Fighting with my family" on youtube one day. As with Total Divas, the feeling of getting to know the "person behind the persona" really does help in getting someone over with me. I find it a fascinating documentary on top of that and have watched it three times already, which really doesn't hurt either.

Very curious to see where they go from here..


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Calabrose said:


> I'm giving Paige a chance with this here, but on NXT wasn't she the anti-diva who always put emphasis on the difference between a wrestler and a diva? The one who always took pride in considering herself a wrestler and being the women's champ of NXT? Then she wins the divas championship in a match with no buildup and she looks like she's in tears because she achieved something great when in fact she achieved the very thing she used to belittle.
> 
> Also, why interrupt and come down in your ring attire if you had no plans of wrestling.? I have no dislike for Paige, but that whole segment made no sense.




I can explain the tears part :lol There's a backstage video of her bawling her eyes out. Basically, she dropped the Anti-Diva schtick ever since AJ started going against the Total Divas, but her character is still about being someone who's not here to use the WWE as a stepping stone or grace magazine covers. She's here to wrestle and win championships. So, she cried coz she achieved her childhood dream you can say.

But yeah, she shouldn't have acted scared. I understand she's a rookie and ofc she must have been nervous- debuting on the post Mania Raw of all places! Wish they'd let her be her NXT self. But maybe this works out better in the long term. Have her grow more and more confident in the coming weeks and eventually at Extreme Rules, she can be the badass Paige we love.

I also wish she had brought her NXT Women's Championship with her, so she could introduce herself as "I'm the first and only NXT Women's Champion" to AJ, and held up both titles after the win. Maybe we'll her carrying both titles around on NXT or even on Raw later, if we're lucky :lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



eldoon said:


> I dont think it was acting
> 
> She was shitting herself on the big stage


No, she was just there hunched over after AJ slapped her and she even remarked that she "wasn't ready". During the match she got no offense in whatsoever until her finisher. The Paige I know back in NXT would have beat some sense into AJ for that slap, plus she's a head taller than her. Doesn't look believable at all.


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Hope she uses the submission finish ala Bull Nakano instead in future though.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Worst. Debut. Performance. Ever.

Chalk it up to nerves, but if they're debuting you, you shouldn't have nerves that show like that, you should be ready.

Seriously, the finish was beyond ugly and that debut sucked. Leave it up to a diva to blow it. Whether it's in the ring, on the mic, or under Vince's desk.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



NonCentz said:


> Worst. Debut. Performance. Ever.
> 
> Chalk it up to nerves, but if they're debuting you, you shouldn't have nerves that show like that, you should be ready.
> 
> Seriously, the finish was beyond ugly and that debut sucked. Leave it up to a diva to blow it. Whether it's in the ring, on the mic, or under Vince's desk.


shes 21 ffs. she did great for her age.

also nice dose of misogyny in your post. you are obviously a top guy.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

You do know that Paige Turner botch wasn't her fault right? And she was supposed to go out and congratulate AJ, not her fault she didn't show her badass side. I'd say over the coming weeks, she gets more and more confident and finally shows her NXT persona at Extreme Rules.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I've rewatched the Paige Turner a few times now and other versions shes done in NxT to compare, tbh it looks like AJ botches it by taking the bump too early, Paige usually locks it in and does a little rotate before execution to me it looks like AJ took the bump during the early rotate before Paige was ready to finish it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



S.A.M. said:


> No, she was just there hunched over after AJ slapped her and she even remarked that she "wasn't ready". During the match she got no offense in whatsoever until her finisher. The Paige I know back in NXT would have beat some sense into AJ for that slap, plus she's a head taller than her. Doesn't look believable at all.


She will get in more offense in their rematch but being a rookie, I can see why they're trying to sell her as an underdog. Have some patience man. It was set up to look like a fluke win. She should bring out her NXT persona gradually, will make the crowd appreciate it more.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

WTF was that finisher


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Think she did fine apart from the finish which was a combination of the two of them fucking up. She's going to be good but her marks are going to become the new version of AJ marks........that's not a good thing


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I think it would be bad for a divas champion to be pinned by an nxt diva just to lose her nXT women's champion.... so i think she needs to vacate it,


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Not if it leads to a feud

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



NonCentz said:


> Worst. Debut. Performance. Ever.
> 
> Chalk it up to nerves, but if they're debuting you, you shouldn't have nerves that show like that, you should be ready.
> 
> Seriously, the finish was beyond ugly and that debut sucked. Leave it up to a diva to blow it. Whether it's in the ring, on the mic, or under Vince's desk.


Luckily the crowd saved her because the ending was very sloppy indeed. I'm sure their next match will be much better.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

For anyone who doesn't watch NXT, this is Paige's old (and far better) finisher. Hasn't used it for quite some time, so I'm not overly optimistic that she will now she's been called up...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Someone needs to teach Cole to pronounce Norwich, it's embarassing.


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



NonCentz said:


> Worst. Debut. Performance. Ever.
> 
> Chalk it up to nerves, but if they're debuting you, you shouldn't have nerves that show like that, you should be ready.
> 
> Seriously, the finish was beyond ugly and that debut sucked. Leave it up to a diva to blow it. Whether it's in the ring, on the mic, or under Vince's desk.



:banplz: You are a shithouse troll


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

And this is her submission finisher:


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



S.A.M. said:


> No, she was just there hunched over after AJ slapped her and she even remarked that she "wasn't ready". During the match she got no offense in whatsoever until her finisher. The Paige I know back in NXT would have beat some sense into AJ for that slap, plus she's a head taller than her. Doesn't look believable at all.


She baited AJ into the match and it still made AJ look strong. How many people have countered the black widow into a pin? I don't know any at all.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



tommo010 said:


> I've rewatched the Paige Turner a few times now and other versions shes done in NxT to compare, tbh it looks like AJ botches it by taking the bump too early, Paige usually locks it in and does a little rotate before execution to me it looks like AJ took the bump during the early rotate before Paige was ready to finish it.


Yeah I thought both we're at fault. Paige didn't connect cleanly but AJ sold the move really early.

Paige will get better, at least she's not stuck with Santino


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

It wasn't Paige's botch. Yeah the finisher is pretty terrible and I hope she uses the RamPaige or the Scorpion Crosslock but even then, when sold properly- the Paige Turner looks good. AJ went down too early before Paige could hook/sweep her leg.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Enjoy the honeymoon. It won't last long.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Her DDT finisher looks far stronger but it's a bit of a buzzkill and a heel move to do IMO, just holding your opponent there. The Paige Turner is at least a quick move that'll get a bigger pop out of the crowd as it can come out of nowhere, whereas the DDT can't.

Really looking forward to her using the scorpion crosslock, that move is fucking sick.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



PaigeTurner said:


> :banplz: You are a shithouse troll


I don't think he is. It was botched at the end. Weird match that was too short. Not a good debut.


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

That was her finisher lasr night? I thought it was just her signature move or something.
Nonetheless, she looks pretty at least for me.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

It was meant to be quick, it was meant to be a shock, yeah they could of done it a bit better but making it longer wouldn't of been one of them as it would of made Paige look more credible and the shock factor would of been lost.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Other than winning the title it was a shocking debut. I was buzzing my tits off when she came out, but having her suck up to AJ, given her no-nonsense character in NXT, and then the botched Paige Turner, it almost ruined it.

I wouldn't have had her suck up at all. She should've slammed AJ, and the match didn't need to take place then. I'm glad she's champion and everything, but it was executed by all very very badly.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This was not a good move for the Women's division in WWE.

By bringing Paige out & winning the belt just buried EVERY other woman wrestler currently on the roster. So basically now, we will get COUNTLESS matches between Paige & AJ Lee, meanwhile the other women will barely get any ring time. Dumb move imo.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



PaigeTurner said:


> :banplz: You are a shithouse troll


Not trolling at all, it was a very poor performance and a bad debut, I have nothing invested in her, so am being objective with no bias, if you watched that and say it was a good debut, then you are bias, or blind. People are allowed to have different opinions on a forum. Just because somebody didn't like an obviously poor executed debut does not mean they're trolling, it means they've got a different opinion than you, and the majority agree with me. It was sloppy, and not good, no trolling, no baiting, just 100% my own opinion which I'm allowed to have.

Just because someone is not riding someone you're clearly a huge fan of doesn't mean they're trolling. Grow up.

Edit: also, strong neg comment. Like I said above, grow up, people can and do have different opinions than you, and I'm being objective.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

That was just awful. AJ has her in the Black Widow, Paige obviously TAPS OUT and them BAM! Paige Turner and new Divas' Champion?! Less then two minutes and a leg sweep? fpalm:bs:


----------



## GarlicCheeseChip (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Definitely very poorly executed. 


Longest reigning Women's champ in history beaten by a solitary finisher, having failed with her own?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



S.A.M. said:


> If you're right for a second time then it's obvious you're part of the WWE writing team. :lol


Or I should be on the writing team because they are reading this board and stealing my ideas.

I also said a week or two ago that Cesero should be the next Paul Heyman guy, and said that DB would be added to the WWE title match and win at WM after Batista was a flop as the RR winner.


--

Btw all the people claiming how Paige's debut sucked and how she botched, or was sloppy etc etc.

Paige at worse is still better than 90% of the Diva division at their best.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Nige™ said:


> Other than winning the title it was a shocking debut. I was buzzing my tits off when she came out, but having her suck up to AJ, given her no-nonsense character in NXT, and then the botched Paige Turner, it almost ruined it.
> 
> I wouldn't have had her suck up at all. She should've slammed AJ, and the match didn't need to take place then. I'm glad she's champion and everything, but it was executed by all very very badly.


Agreed. She should have come out and showed some attitude. They need at least one other diva on the same level as AJ.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Nige™ said:


> Other than winning the title it was a shocking debut. I was buzzing my tits off when she came out, but having her suck up to AJ, given her no-nonsense character in NXT, and then the botched Paige Turner, it almost ruined it.
> 
> I wouldn't have had her suck up at all. She should've slammed AJ, and the match didn't need to take place then. I'm glad she's champion and everything, but it was executed by all very very badly.


Had she done that, it'd be AJ vs *insert random other diva* feud #37. The cool thing about this is that it negates a lot of the advantage AJ gains from Tamina in her corner by changing it up on them. AJ can't walk away with the title, can't take the DQ so Tamina needs to be super careful with interference.. It takes AJ out of the defensive, and forces her into the offensive, which should influence their next bout tremendously. Not to mention it opens the storyline up to AJ b***ing about what happened, makes things instantly more personal than they otherwise would have been, imho..



GarlicCheeseChip said:


> Definitely very poorly executed.
> 
> 
> Longest reigning Women's champ in history beaten by a solitary finisher, having failed with her own?


For nuances' sake, usually AJ only slaps it on after REALLY wearing someone down, and if memory serves both Nattie and Kaitlyn got out of it once as well, both a lot less fresh than Paige was in this instance. So it's not a case of "lolsuperhuman". AJ attempted it early because she was feeling invulnerable, and it backfired. Pride comes before the 1 2 3.

As for the solitary finisher, I attribute that to "not seeing it coming", much like the finishers people hit out of nowhere during promos. People always stay knocked out by one of those a lot longer than if they get hit with it mid-match as well. I'm sure they could've gone with a roll up out of nowhere, if that would suit you more?!


----------



## Qoo2828 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

considering divas have been pinned after getting hit by a dropkick or a clothesline this is a huge improvement. wish it was longer so we can see more of what they can do.

sucks how emma gets called up and dances with santino and paige gets called up and first match gets the divas champ lol


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



CM Dell said:


> Well said, I love AJ and I am satisfied with that outcome, Paige is the only one worth dropping the belt to right now.


Its pretty sad that with an entire female division that dropping a belt to a complete rookie is the best move. I think that alone rly says something about there current talent...


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Zappers said:


> This was not a good move for the Women's division in WWE.
> 
> By bringing Paige out & winning the belt just buried EVERY other woman wrestler currently on the roster. So basically now, we will get COUNTLESS matches between Paige & AJ Lee, meanwhile the other women will barely get any ring time. Dumb move imo.


This.

What does Paige do after feuding with AJ? Yeah, arguably the best women wrestler is the champion, but the belt is only as important as the division it represents. Yeah, there are some terrible divas like Eva Marie, but there are other players that need to be elevated to improve the division. Despite what people keep wining about, there is talent currently on the roster with Naomi, Nattie, Tamina, Summer Rae, Emmma, and even the Bellas (to some extreme extent). The problem is that they're booked like schmucks, and Paige won't change that. Neither will any other woman from NXT.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Good call bro.

I had very little idea who Paige was/is. Is she really good in the ring or something? Crowd went mental for her, but that could've been because she's from the UK and UK fans were very present last night. She's pretty hot too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Good call bro.
> 
> I had very little idea who Paige was/is. Is she really good in the ring or something? Crowd went mental for her, but that could've been because she's from the UK and UK fans were very present last night. She's pretty hot too.


If you want an idea of how good she is, watch her NXT Arrival match vs Emma.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you want an idea of how good she is, watch her NXT Arrival match vs Emma.


This match showcases her talent better


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Marked out like a bitch. But what the hell was with having her be some sort of scared rookie underdog? She should of came out and aggresivly got in ajs face and tell her I was just informed we have a title match now. Wasnt she the antidiva? Anyways kinda minor thing to complain about in the longrun because she,s the divas champion and thats cool as shits.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



jarrelka said:


> Marked out like a bitch. But what the hell was with having her be some sort of scared rookie underdog? She should of came out and aggresivly got in ajs face and tell her I was just informed we have a title match now. Wasnt she the antidiva? Anyways kinda minor thing to complain about in the longrun because she,s the divas champion and thats cool as shits.


Like I said they need to play it off like Paige baited AJ into giving her that title match.
If Paige would have come out like a bad ass , AJ would have ran away like a coward because Paige would have been a threat. But since Paige came out acting all timid, AJ thought she would be an easy target.

I dont understand why some people are complaining about this, when the WWE is finally bringing back some ring psychology. 

Now if she comes out next week on Raw and acts like that again, then the WWE bookers are stupid and people can complain. But if they were smart they would play it off like AJ got played .


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Happy she finally debuted, but surprised they gave her the Diva title right off the bat. That's quite the push there.

That match though...:lol if you can even call it one. I think she could've debuted better, like showcasing more of her moves, her character personality from NXT, and actually going through a 10 minute or so match, considering the crowd would've been even more hot for it.

Unfortunately, while she may have managed to make quite the impression (good or bad regardless), I can't help but feel the typical WWE Diva booking is eventually going to water her down, and she'll end up becoming another "flavor of the month" wrestler. I really hope this doesn't happen, but it's not like the division is going to be saved just because a few new women arrived into the scene, and I don't have any faith in WWE about knowing how to properly build up their Divas.

Oh well, until WWE proves otherwise, just savor the moment I guess. Congrats to Paige for finally making it to the main show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Cyon said:


> Happy she finally debuted, but surprised they gave her the Diva title right off the bat. That's quite the push there.
> 
> That match though...:lol if you can even call it one. I think she could've debuted better, like showcasing more of her moves, her character personality from NXT, and actually going through a 10 minute or so match, considering the crowd would've been even more hot for it.
> 
> ...


I think AJ will take some time off probably marry Punk, and they need a legit wrestler to take the ball and run with it. Paige is the perfect person for that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Big Fan of Paige and I liked the debut. But I would be lying if I didn't say I actually don't think this was the best thing for her long-term. I hope I am wrong, b/c Paige is a great talent.

But "hot-shotting" titles like that, rarely works out long-term for the person winning it. And Paige did get a pop last night, with a post-WM smark-filled ctowd, so I give Kudos to the WWE for debuting her in front of that crowd, and I hope the reaction can somehow help her with "non-smark" crowds, but we will see. I still think the better way to debut Paige would've been in a team with AJ, that would've been better for her long-term.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/norwich_s_paige_becomes_double_champion_of_the_wwe_wrestling_world_1_3533553

That Paige pic from 4 years ago :lmao


----------



## Teach (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

The divas division has been saved, I would say its better than prime KOs division, Shimmer, and they are at the same level as UFC Womens division.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



IDR Wrestling said:


> I would very interested in how you expect this to happen. You very rarely get lengthy feuds in modern-day WWE, especially in the divas division. I think this will go until summerslam and it will be a fantastic feud.
> 
> I doubt even the Bryan v HHH stuff will drag out to summerslam (a year after it begun)...


Well, since it's way too long to go into detail here, I want and highly suggest for that everyone to take a gander into my hair-brained fantasy booking on how to stretch AJ and Paige into WrestleMania 31:

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/4...ee-and-paiges-feud-to-next-years-wrestlemania


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Don't know if this has already been posted, but my goodness, what emotion.

Even Lana breaks character to congratulate her. Incredible.

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-is-almost-speechless-wwecom-exclusive-april-7-2014-26223028


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Y2Joe said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted, but my goodness, what emotion.
> 
> Even Lana breaks character to congratulate her. Incredible.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/paige-is-almost-speechless-wwecom-exclusive-april-7-2014-26223028


Great vid. Emma rushing in for the hug, Summer and AFox not far behind, Eva BOTCHING the grouphug (lol priceless), Lana breaking character, Nattie and Aksana trying to squeeze their way in there, Rosa just enjoying the love, the funkadactyls hollaring at her in the background and the Bellas... well they congratulated her on twitter today, so we'll let that count for something.
As, btw, did Foley. And XPAC. And Naomi, Summer, Barrett, Layla, Bailey.. 

I so did not see this coming, I'm just overly excited about it all. Marking, first degree, guilty as charged.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



tommo010 said:


> This match showcases her talent better


Not much better than the Bellas. And Paige is slower moving too. Candice and Naomi are also more exciting to watch. Will see, she has to win over the crowd and improve her skills. That's why there was no reason to bring her up to WWE, with the new development of Summer Rae and the debut of Emma a few weeks ago. Not to mention the other bunch of girls that just got buried for no good reason.

And while we at it, they might as well drop the "diva" name and just call the Women's Championship Belt. Because if they are NOT going to promote any Divas to "belt status" there's no point. Because Paige is FAR from a "diva", certainly doesn't fit the look in the slightest bit. IMO sh'e the least attractive of the bunch. Her Emma, AJ, Natalya, can just fight each other over & over & over & over again. But their not divas. Just call it the women's division with the 4 girls. The rest of the hot girls can be divas, be on the E show, and show up on Raw in back stage segments and such. But there's no point of wrestling any more. This new "script" of having her win (with a botched move btw) is pathetic and just killed everything they have put into the women wrestlers in WWE in the last 12 months.

For crying out loud, so much for the Tamina story line with AJ Lee. That's thrown out the window now. Why would they want to explore that more .... why would they?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Teach said:


> The divas division has been saved, I would say its better than prime KOs division, Shimmer, and they are at the same level as UFC Womens division.


Am I the only one that's not getting the logic in some of the responses of this thread?

For example, if Sami Zayne debuted last night, challenged Daniel Bryan for the belt, and won in two minutes, would people say "holy crap, Zayne is here baby!" or "Zayne is the man, the WWE is truly putting over their younger talent"?

I doubt so, I'm figuring most people would think it is completely idiotic for a bunch of reasons. Even though the guy is young and talented, it would pretty much kill the credibility of the belt, as well as all the story lines that have floated around the title for like the last year. Same thing here with Paige though, her winning makes the Diva's title - the focus of the division, look like a trivial ordeal. 

She won in a 90 second match with a weak finisher, the match had 2 minutes of build up literally lol. At Wrestlemania 28, when Shemaus beat Daniel Bryan in 18 seconds, if he broke down in tears after, I think most fans would call bull shit. Same scenario here though. 

There's like 10 other ways they could've handled this, all of which would be much better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Rick_James said:


> Am I the only one that's not getting the logic in some of the responses of this thread?
> 
> For example, if Sami Zayne debuted last night, challenged Daniel Bryan for the belt, and won in two minutes, would people say "holy crap, Zayne is here baby!" or "Zayne is the man, the WWE is truly putting over their younger talent"?
> 
> ...


There is a huge difference between Zayn beating DB for the title and Paige beating AJ for the title.

For one, the Diva division is a joke, and Paige is already the best women's wrestle in the division the moment she debuted. Sami isn't as good as DB . Its apples and oranges.

Plus It makes sense like I said in my OP since AJ beat the whole diva roster in one night, so Paige winning was the next logical step. I still think it would have been smarter if she won a non title match like she did, then have the title match at ER so you can build it for a month. But I see no problem with what they did.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> There is a huge difference between Zayn beating DB for the title and Paige beating AJ for the title.
> 
> For one, the Diva division is a joke, and Paige is already the best women's wrestle in the division the moment she debuted. Sami isn't as good as DB . Its apples and oranges.
> 
> Plus It makes sense like I said in my OP since AJ beat the whole diva roster in one night, so Paige winning was the next logical step. I still think it would have been smarter if she won a non title match like she did, then have the title match at ER so you can build it for a month. But I see no problem with what they did.


That's my thing though, the Diva's division is a joke.... because of stuff like Paige winning the title like that. If Sami did the same thing, the WWE title would become a joke as well. They hotshotted the title after a year long reign to get a pop from that crowd for Paige when they'd be likely to pop for her regardless, I think. 

I'm not against Paige winning the title, if they built up a feud to the PPV or something, or even built up something earlier in the night and then had a big match, both would've been much better options I think. I'm all for fresh faces and giving them a shot, but after holding the title for a year, to see the reign end like that just seems like a major screw up IMO.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



> Chris Jericho ‏@IAmJericho 17h
> WOW! Best #MondayNightRaw EEVVEERRR!! Now that’s how you introduce and put over new talent. The new era has begun!!! @wwe


Something I think has gone under the radar in all this I say kudos to AJ for putting her over this way.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Rick_James said:


> That's my thing though, the Diva's division is a joke.... because of stuff like Paige winning the title like that. If Sami did the same thing, the WWE title would become a joke as well. They hotshotted the title after a year long reign to get a pop from that crowd for Paige when they'd be likely to pop for her regardless, I think.
> 
> I'm not against Paige winning the title, if they built up a feud to the PPV or something, or even built up something earlier in the night and then had a big match, both would've been much better options I think. I'm all for fresh faces and giving them a shot, but after holding the title for a year, to see the reign end like that just seems like a major screw up IMO.


If you wanted a better analogy then Sami would debut and beat Ambrose for the US title.

that would be a good parellel since the US title is a joke.

That being said, I still think the way I booked it in my OP would have been the better way to go. You still get the huge Paige pop and debut. She still wins the match but now you have a month to build up the feud


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you wanted a better analogy then Sami would debut and beat Ambrose for the US title.
> 
> that would be a good parellel since the US title is a joke.
> 
> That being said, I still think the way I booked it in my OP would have been the better way to go. You still get the huge Paige pop and debut. She still wins the match but now you have a month to build up the feud


lol, believe me, I'm not really a fan of the diva's, but I think most could agree the title was gaining credibility during this AJ reign... even if it was just a little. That's why I didn't use the US title or IC title as an example. I'm all for a new champ... but I think they did more damage then good here. We will see though, but I'll tip my hat to you for predicting this one.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Can't say I like her interactions with AJ. Too meek and timid. And a longer match would have helped too. That being said, I'm still excited for things to come. If its anyone who can pull this off its Paige. As her (kayfabe) confidence builds we are going to get the best women's wrestler in a long time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Nice prediction OP


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I can sort of understand her being nervous on the mic, who wouldn't be when you go out to that kind of crowd, for your first match. I wouldn't worry about that stuff, it improves over time on it's own.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Rick_James said:


> I can sort of understand her being nervous on the mic, who wouldn't be when you go out to that kind of crowd, for your first match. I wouldn't worry about that stuff, it improves over time on it's own.


She was probably surprised at her ovation too and how the crowd knew who she was and was behind her.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

Her finisher was terrible.. AJ lost to a leg sweep.. but apart from that, nice work.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*






Magic!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This was rushed booking really just like everything else in the divas division.

The crowd were really into it though, which shows just how much the crowd can get into a good divas feud. Hopefully they have a balanced feud instead of just making one go over the other all the time. If that happens then we'll just go back to the same routine we had with AJ where there is only one interesting diva.


----------



## karld316 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This was the best reaction a diva has got from a crowd in years!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

And not lets hope they dont mess her up with shitty writing and shitty matches...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



birthday_massacre said:


> AJ should go over in the diva match keeping her strong.
> Then have her come out on raw the next night gloating how she beat the whole diva division at the same time at WM and that no one can beat her in the WWE.
> 
> Then cue up Paige, and she challenges AJ to a match which she wins, which in turn sets up a match at the next PPV where Paige would go over and win the Divas title.
> ...


FUCKING WIZARD.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

It feels so rushed but I'm actually interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

It was incredibly stupid and forced. Once again, in WWE-World people do things because the writers need them to, not because it makes sense for their character. Sure, AJ beat every other Diva, but it doesn't make sense for her to be suddenly over confident. The AJ character would NEVER risk losing the title if she didn't have to. "As a special treat I'll even put the title on the line", a treat for who? She doesn't give a crap about anyone else.

It's do dumb to have a face come in and win a title on their first night. There goes the fun of the chase, their goes the heel getting heat, their goes really all of the momentum for a good run at the title. The chase is gone. Completely gone. You could've had an extended program about how she is the last hope for her family to achieve WWE gold (or butterly purple, whatever). 

The crowd was amped for her debut and that should have been enough. Have her come out and instead of congratulating AJ (seriously!?) have her make her presence known, she has arrived and she is coming for the belt. Enough said.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*


















:lmao da kliq.


----------



## JGrayzz (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

This is exciting news. I haven't marked out for a female competitor on TV since Kharma. Paige is a promising young star that the women's division deserves. 

I did find it odd that AJ would put her title on the line to a competitor she's never faced before. She was bragging about the reign only minutes earlier. I think the moment could have been handled better where AJ doesn't put the damn title on the line but gets her ass handed to her instead. Paige would have held the title above the fallen champion and cue a match for Extreme Rules. No doubt about it, Paige vs AJ will be happening at Extreme Rules for the title. I'm counting on it. And I can proudly say I won't be taking a piss break for it either. Let's just hope the writers can cook up some sort of a rivalry that we can be invested in. 

Poor girl was a bit timid on the mic, but it's understandable on your first night. I can sense some great chemistry with this feud and it will go farther than anything we've seen in the past year.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Necramonium said:


> And not lets hope they dont mess her up with shitty writing and shitty matches...


 how about the stuff paige said on the mic about just wanting to congratulate her? that was pretty shite writing if you ask me.

still, i was into it cuz i like paige and realized what was going to happen soon as i saw her name on the big screen. i'm sure most of the crowd did too. it's why her debut worked. don't hope for good writing from the wwe. their batting average in that department is worse than a baseball player's.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I agree with those saying the way they made her a timid AJ fangirl was bad storytelling. Paige should have came out with confidence and put AJ in her place, said you know what you're not the best in the world because I am. Then work it from there, AJ getting complacent, Paige showing she's no push over and beating her.

Then you have face Paige and a AJ who is total crazy now she's lost her cherished title, trying all these crazy tactics to fuck Paige over.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*

I thought Paige was baiting AJ so she can get a title match. But yeah, it could've went to another route.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



RaneGaming said:


> Magic!


I just noticed something that might explain the emotion if you listen to Paige at 1.00 it sounds like she says "That crowd was fucking insane I don't believe it they're not supposed to know me"



karld316 said:


> This was the best reaction a diva has got from a crowd in years!


it was Trish level pop


----------



## LenMe (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Resist said:


> I would like it if Paige took the title off her at Post Raw


Wouldn't get as much hype.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



CM Dell said:


> I agree with those saying the way they made her a timid AJ fangirl was bad storytelling. Paige should have came out with confidence and put AJ in her place, said you know what you're not the best in the world because I am. Then work it from there, AJ getting complacent, Paige showing she's no push over and beating her.
> 
> Then you have face Paige and a AJ who is total crazy now she's lost her cherished title, trying all these crazy tactics to fuck Paige over.


WWE have too many of those characters going around right now. Every diva has been saying they're better than AJ. It's nice for a change of pace. That being said, Paige would have been the only one legitimately interesting enough to say that with some weight behind it imo.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

When this happened with Christian and taka in was furious as a taka fan. Looking back it was pretty cool, just wish it led to a feud like this will

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



CM Dell said:


> I agree with those saying the way they made her a timid AJ fangirl was bad storytelling. Paige should have came out with confidence and put AJ in her place, said you know what you're not the best in the world because I am. Then work it from there, AJ getting complacent, Paige showing she's no push over and beating her.
> 
> Then you have face Paige and a AJ who is total crazy now she's lost her cherished title, trying all these crazy tactics to fuck Paige over.


Def agree she should have been booked to come out with more confidence. Honestly I don't watch NXT so all I've seen of her is the gif's and pics I see on this forum and I really thought she'd come in with more attitude based on those.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> Something I think has gone under the radar in all this I say kudos to AJ for putting her over this way.



If Jericho approves, I approve.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure if others have commented on this, but after seeing criticism towards Paige for her finisher i've just watched her match again and the botched Paige Turner is AJ's fault. Infact, AJ was botched twice.

1, It looked like Paige was tapping out because she was slapping AJ's ass to get her to move up when in AJ's finisher as AJ was too low down.
2, AJ is late on the Paige Turner causing it to look weak, she sold it well enough though.

The Paige Turner usually looks pretty decent, can't wait for the scorpion crosslock to come out.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



wkdsoul said:


> Her finisher was terrible.. AJ lost to a leg sweep.. but apart from that, nice work.


It's not a fucking leg sweep. AJ botched it, here is how it's supposed to look - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpe3RZIdO34

It's a swinging leg hook firemans carry slam.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Firstly, I'd like to say that I'm extremely glad Paige debuted on RAW. Really glad to see her.

I didn't actually mind the way that Paige was represented on RAW. She was timid and respectful to AJ who's been champion for (I cant remember how many days), Paige isn't a total DIVA and as a character would probably have been impressed with her feat. She's only very young so they displayed her as being more of a shy star in a new situation which is fine with me. She came off very well. Very humble, new and in a new environment, as most people would be to be honest. Relatable.

I would have much rathered seeing Paige get a build to the title during a feud with AJ. Doing the title change right off the bat is lazy booking, what happened to getting the fans wait to see the star making moment? That aside, I cant deny that they probably made a star on RAW with her winning the title in the first night. It was a shock win, and her character before the match made it seem less obvious that she was going to just straight up beat AJ and win the title. I'm glad we'll be getting a straight up DIVAs feud which I hope lasts a couple of PPVs at least.

I'd like to see AJ possibly take the title back before giving it back to Paige again, just so it makes it seem she has to work for it rather than coming straight in, getting what she wants straight away and moving on. Either way, for the first time in a long time I'm excited about a potential DIVAs feud. Paige isn't going to build the division on her own, and hopefully with the inclusion of Emma it's the start. Paige as champion presents a whole bunch of new match ups. Turn Nattie heel and have them feud, one of the Bellas etc.

So while I'm a bit disappointed with the initial payoff so soon, it's a big thumbs up from me. AJ Lee/Paige should be a brilliant feud for the next couple of PPVs (hopefully)


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Just bought tickets to Raw in London mainly in the hope that Paige is there. The English crowd will go crazy for her.

For anyone interested here's an interview she did with The Independant newspaper http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-lost-my-mind-when-i-beat-aj-lee-9248773.html


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



tommo010 said:


> Something I think has gone under the radar in all this I say kudos to AJ for putting her over this way.


does aj have any kind of say in it though ? if she did then yeah kudos to her but i thought it has a case of basically if management say your doing something then you have to do it, i doubt she could refuse. this is a genuine question btw, would she have any kind of say in it ?
also iv'e seen quite a few wrestlers praising paige now via twitter, jericho,scott hall,mick foley,x pac, mickie james. :dance


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I just hope she can maintain some of that as we move along back into Hicksville, USA. That was a very smark crowd with a lot of people from her country. I hope she can continue to garner a reaction elsewhere. At this moment in time, I doubt it to be honest. Which is why it was smart to do what they did for that crowd. If they did that somewhere else people would have been like who the hell is this and why did she just beat AJ?


----------



## HavokTheGiant (Dec 5, 2013)

Not a bad debut, could have done it way better.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am hoping for a big match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> I am hoping for a big match at Extreme Rules.


Paige vs AJ, no DQ :yum:


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Oakue said:


> I just hope she can maintain some of that as we move along back into Hicksville, USA. That was a very smark crowd with a lot of people from her country. I hope she can continue to garner a reaction elsewhere. At this moment in time, I doubt it to be honest. Which is why it was smart to do what they did for that crowd. If they did that somewhere else people would have been like who the hell is this and why did she just beat AJ?


Best crowd for it was that crowd or any UK crowd, I suppose WWE could've had her debut here and chase the title until the Raw in London next month and have her win it infront of her own fans, but I prefer this approach as that London crowd should be red hot for her.


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Catsaregreat said:


> Nobody knows who paige is and nobody will give a shit. They need to give her a personality before they give her a title.


^ this. While it was good to see some change (since AJ has been champ so long) i thought it was really weird to bring in someone who the majority have no clue is and just hand her the title. It was interesting and i actually watched the Divas portion of the show (which i never do) -- it was different... new.. fresh.. so i liked it. On the other hand though, you're right.. she needed some buildup first.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope Paige goes on the UK live tour, likely that she will now that she is champ. 

WWE has like 12 UK dates in May, she's gonna get some great pops.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> does aj have any kind of say in it though ? if she did then yeah kudos to her but i thought it has a case of basically if management say your doing something then you have to do it, i doubt she could refuse. this is a genuine question btw, would she have any kind of say in it ?
> also iv'e seen quite a few wrestlers praising paige now via twitter, jericho,scott hall,mick foley,x pac, mickie james. :dance


I've been grinning ear to ear since it happened, can't help myself. Scott Hall on Twitter saying he "smells money" :lmao

As for having say in it, if you have ideas that mesh with the higher ups and you get the opportunity to suggest said ideas I'm sure one or two will make it to the stage every once in a while. This one in particular, no idea. 

On the topic of Paige's debut, I thought AJ did extremely well herself. From the less than subtle Punk references in her speech (Best Diva in the World, Savior of the Divas division, you can almost hear the Punk in there, if you know what I mean) to the cocky "I just beat the odds stacked incredibly against me, nothing can touch me" to the utter dismay at the end, the shock of what had happened.

All in all very entertaining stuff. Can't wait to see how they build from this..


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Coyotex said:


> meanwhile cue the cricket's chirping


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahqhahqhhqha


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't watch NXT so I did not know who she was, I like the change, the divas needed to do something. I always fast forwarded past all diva segments/matches, but the last couple weeks I actually found the bellas to bring some interest and I watched a couple segments. At least with this change I will continue to watch.....at least for now haha.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I know everyone was giving her shit for botching the finish, but after re-watching it I feel like it only looked like that because AJ sold the fuck outta it. I feel like AJ may of jumped a second before Paige swept her leg and it made it look alittle awkward.


----------



## DrZaius (Mar 26, 2014)

Saw her on a channel 4 documentary a while ago, good to see a nice UK girl doing well


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Paige is the shit. I dont feel like overhyping her but honestly her and Cesaro are easily what im most excited for at this point. Just hope they book it right. She,s only 21 and has a long time left. So they better not peak her too early.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

As soon as AJ retained at Wrestlemania i said to my friend "she's losing it tomorrow on RAW i just know it". I just wasn't expecting Paige but as soon as i saw her come out i knew she'd be the new Divas Champion. Really cool moment to witness ringside live being a huge Divas fan!


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Weird. 

I've never seen Paige before, other than pictures. She has the look and music of some sort of emo or vicious slit-your-wrist goth chick, but her body language and voice are like that of a sweet, innocent girl. She comes out, politely and nervously, and gushes over AJ, gets really sad when AJ slaps her then cries when she wins the belt.

Hm. Whatever plan they have for her, it's clear to me that her "package" just isn't complete.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Weird.
> 
> I've never seen Paige before, other than pictures. She has the look and music of some sort of emo or vicious slit-your-wrist goth chick, but her body language and voice are like that of a sweet, innocent girl. She comes out, politely and nervously, and gushes over AJ, gets really sad when AJ slaps her then cries when she wins the belt.
> 
> Hm. Whatever plan they have for her, it's clear to me that her "package" just isn't complete.


What you saw on RAW wasn't her usual gimmick, she's not usually sweet and innocent. It was dumb how they did that.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> I hope Paige goes on the UK live tour, likely that she will now that she is champ.
> 
> WWE has like 12 UK dates in May, she's gonna get some great pops.


They really need to strip her of the title with the 'missed tap' angle(and to put her at odds with management given they're heels). and have her win it in a legit match on a PPV like ER. Having to go into ER to defend a fluke title win is simply bad booking.

Then she can go around the UK in May having 'earned it', rather than being a fluke win. How she won it is pretty bad for her character, and they need to straighten out the Kayfabe.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> What you saw on RAW wasn't her usual gimmick, she's not usually sweet and innocent. It was dumb how they did that.


I see... and your idea that they should keep her NXT character and go Heel on Heel with AJ... is smart? Really? AJ is already set as the heel... Paige as the Heel Pinata I think she will pull off well and its hard to get wrong as all she has to do is get beat on and she'll go over. It was clear she got a good reaction when they had AJ mess with her. Right now she's green as can be when it comes to The Show, so having AJ carry her for a bit using her as a Heel Pinata is probably the right move.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

CM Dell said:


> What you saw on RAW wasn't her usual gimmick, she's not usually sweet and innocent. It was dumb how they did that.


I had a feeling that that had to be the case. I'm sure the NXT people don't give that music to someone whom they plan on booking in a segment where she gets her feelings hurt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now all we need to see is her and AJ have a 10 minute match on ppv and it'll make up for Monday night.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

tailhook said:


> I see... and your idea that they should go Heel on Heel with AJ... is smart? Really? AJ is already set as the heel... Paige as the Heel Pinata I think she will pull off well and its hard to get wrong as all she has to do is get beat on and she'll go over. It was clear she got a good reaction when they had AJ mess with her. Right now she's green as can be when it comes to The Show, so having AJ carry her for a bit using her as a Heel Pinata is probably the right move.


Here we have a really odd false dichotomy. I see no reason why faces can't have strong, dynamic characters.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

tailhook said:


> I see... and your idea that they should keep her NXT character and go Heel on Heel with AJ... is smart? Really? AJ is already set as the heel... Paige as the Heel Pinata I think she will pull off well and its hard to get wrong as all she has to do is get beat on and she'll go over. It was clear she got a good reaction when they had AJ mess with her. Right now she's green as can be when it comes to The Show, so having AJ carry her for a bit using her as a Heel Pinata is probably the right move.


Uhm? She can be confident and cocky without being a heel. She should be the confident face who is getting screwed by AJ's crazy antics.

She should not be the timid AJ fan girl she was on RAW, it was dumb. To the casuals she is a rookie diva who won the title in an upset. The feud is ass backwards to me, but I will reserve judgement for next week.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

I dont see why people actually care about woman's wrestling in this company. You could have the two greatest female wrestlers in the world, but they would only get three minutes.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> I dont see why people actually care about woman's wrestling in this company. You could have the two greatest female wrestlers in the world, but they would only get three minutes.


Ah it depends on. Aj and Kaitlyn got proper time and build for there payback match. This is Paige and Aj much bigger even. Paige and Aj are on a whole nother level then the other divas. Way more over. This is Trish-Lita all over again.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> Ah it depends on. Aj and Kaitlyn got proper time and build for there payback match. This is Paige and Aj much bigger even. Paige and Aj are on a whole nother level then the other divas. Way more over. *This is Trish-Lita all over again*.



I'm a big fan of both Paige and AJ, but I also know how great both Trish and Lita were and how great they worked together. Before you start making comparisons, lets see how their feud and matches go. We certainly need to see a lot more than a 30 second roll up to even talk about them in the same breath as the two HOF Divas.

I do agree they have potential to be the best feud since Trish/Lita, and I also think that Emma, and Summer Rae can both be in the mix too. With those 4 around I'm actually interested in the Divas again which is something I haven't been for ages.

But its WAY too soon to make that comparison. But I'm hopeful.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I marked like crazy when Paige's theme hit. God it was awesome.

Marked harder when she won the title. And I'm an AJ fan too. Looking forward to the future with these two, as long as the divas don't get involved. I want more female wrestlers, not that Total Divas bullshit.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

tailhook said:


> I see... and your idea that they should keep her NXT character and go Heel on Heel with AJ... is smart? Really? AJ is already set as the heel... Paige as the Heel Pinata I think she will pull off well and its hard to get wrong as all she has to do is get beat on and she'll go over. It was clear she got a good reaction when they had AJ mess with her. Right now she's green as can be when it comes to The Show, so having AJ carry her for a bit using her as a Heel Pinata is probably the right move.


Her badass NXT character is a face actually so yeah, it would work.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> What you saw on RAW wasn't her usual gimmick, she's not usually sweet and innocent. It was dumb how they did that.


No it was fine. She's tough and a badass on NXT but that's because she's been there for years and has dominated there. Monday night was her first night in the "big leagues" so it's natural to be a bit nervous. You'll see the tough badass Paige after awhile once she gains her confidence on the big stage.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

This Raw was the first time I've seen her and I have to say I was fairly unimpressed. Lacking in charisma and sloppy ring-work, she seems to be maintaining the status quo re; the Divas Division. 

Oh well it's not like the Divas Division means anything anyway so no big deal, was just hoping for more after all the good stuff I'd heard.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Arsenal79 said:


> No it was fine. She's tough and a badass on NXT but that's because she's been there for years and has dominated there. Monday night was her first night in the "big leagues" so it's natural to be a bit nervous. You'll see the tough badass Paige after awhile once she gains her confidence on the big stage.


Hope you're right man, badass Paige vs crazy AJ.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> This Raw was the first time I've seen her and I have to say I was fairly unimpressed. Lacking in charisma and sloppy ring-work, she seems to be maintaining the status quo re; the Divas Division.
> 
> Oh well it's not like the Divas Division means anything anyway so no big deal, was just hoping for more after all the good stuff I'd heard.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

HouseofPunk said:


>


Eh that's OK I guess. Nothing really special. 

Like I said before it is the Diva's Division so I'm not gonna worry too much about it. No big loss.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Scarletta'O'Scara said:


> Her badass NXT character is a face actually so yeah, it would work.


Her NXT character actually started as a Heel, but the NXT audience loved her so they turned her Face. I'm not too sure if debuting Paige with the same character would work in getting her over as a Face with the regular fans. Which may be why they debuted Paige with this meek, rookie character instead. Wouldn't be the first time since they did the same with AJ when she got called up back in 2011.


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Stannis Baratheon said:


> This Raw was the first time I've seen her and I have to say I was fairly unimpressed. Lacking in charisma and sloppy ring-work, she seems to be maintaining the status quo re; the Divas Division.
> 
> Oh well it's not like the Divas Division means anything anyway so no big deal, was just hoping for more after all the good stuff I'd heard.


Don't worry. You'll find out how good she is soon enough. Those of us who have watched her know.

By the way, you're a low down dirty traitor Stannis. #TeamJoffrey


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Paige is the best diva in wwes history and she is still starting her path to greatness.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think people realise that Paige has been wrestling for 8 years. 8 fucking years and she is 21. She is no ordinary 21 year old and knows more about wrestling than most of the current divas put together.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CM Dell said:


> Paige vs AJ, no DQ :yum:


No too easy for Tamina to interfere. Submission match please, Black Widow v Scorpion Cross Lock :agree:


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

A submission match between aj and paige needs to happen. Now that would be a match.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I can see it happening. AJ's like "I want my title back, but the last thing I need is that damn Paige Turner. Tell you what, I challenge you to a submission match at Extreme Rules!"

Paige is taken by surprise at first, but a smile slowly creeps over her face. She knows what's coming, so do all her fans. But AJ doesn't.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> does aj have any kind of say in it though ? if she did then yeah kudos to her but i thought it has a case of basically if management say your doing something then you have to do it, i doubt she could refuse. this is a genuine question btw, would she have any kind of say in it ?
> also iv'e seen quite a few wrestlers praising paige now via twitter, jericho,scott hall,mick foley,x pac, mickie james. :dance


It really depends how much creative control AJ has over her character, Yes she'd have to drop to the belt if told too but maybe how to do it would be somewhat in her control? Yeah I gave credit to AJ when it's maybe creative but whoever has credit for this made a good call it's just a shame it was executed poorly (Paige Turner)and combination of nerves with the crowd reaction etc that contributed her obvious nerves and the emotion after the match. I'm not judging how Paige acted with AJ until we get a good idea of what gimmick she will be portraying, my hope is she's still the Anti-Diva and baited AJ into the match.

One thing I do know for sure Paige has a huge year ahead of her and bright future which will get better the more confidence she gains.


----------



## Hourless (Nov 26, 2013)

What a noticed too about that botched paige turner is that there are 2 different variations of the way paige performs the move. If you noticed when she faced Natalya for the nxt womens championship a couple months ago, this variation she grabs Nattie's leg and SWINGS it forward performing the move. Now what we saw on RAW was she attempted to SWEEP the leg with her arm rather than grabbing it which Paige has done in the past so im assuming that AJ was expecting Paige to grab her leg and swing it thus botching the move. What intrigues most from the encounter is if the anti-diva gimmick will be used for her character on the main roster as we didn't see any sign of it on monday and when AJ slapped her i expected Paige to go rabid on her but Paige acted like a little innocent girl that meant no harm and also she came out and congratulated her? I just didn't get that and I hope that wwe doesnt run with this innocent girl gimmick or whatever it is cause thats just gay.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Robbyfude said:


> I dont see why people actually care about woman's wrestling in this company. You could have the two greatest female wrestlers in the world, but they would only get three minutes.


That's the WWE's problem, not mine. I can care very much about female wrestling.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Powers of Pain said:


> I'm a big fan of both Paige and AJ, but I also know how great both Trish and Lita were and how great they worked together. Before you start making comparisons, lets see how their feud and matches go. We certainly need to see a lot more than a 30 second roll up to even talk about them in the same breath as the two HOF Divas.
> 
> I do agree they have potential to be the best feud since Trish/Lita, and I also think that Emma, and Summer Rae can both be in the mix too. With those 4 around I'm actually interested in the Divas again which is something I haven't been for ages.
> 
> But its WAY too soon to make that comparison. But I'm hopeful.


Obviously its too early but I said the Trish and Lita of this generation as in being the only two divas that people really mark for. Aj in her prime was just as populair as Trish and Lita and Paige is getting there. With proper build I think they can definitly be Trish-Lita and the hype is def there. To give you an example. Paige outsold EVERYBODY in the week her t-shirt came out thats including Bryan and Cena. Aj sells a shitload of merch aswell. Book this right and it could be the biggest divas feud of all time.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Paige and AJ could be one of the best feuds the Diva's division has had in a very long time, I think the matches will be very good and all round they have laid s good platform from Monday to push on with it,

Plus eventually seeing Paige vs Emma and Paige vs Summer Rae will all be brilliant as well.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I notice a lot of people don't like the way she was portrayed on RAW. But if they're thinking about trying to get people to relate to her as a character they did so the right way. If you think about things logically, Paige is only 21 and it was her first night on the big stage. Acting respectful and a little timid so to speak actually makes a lot of sense. She was in NXT and dominated, she's now in the 'big leagues'. She's now a small fish in a big pond so to speak.

I'm hoping they what they plan is to give her character progression. She starts as the timid respectful rookie (even though anyone who knows about Paige knows she's been wrestling a long time for her age) and gradually gains confidence through her feud with AJ until she brings out the dominant female wrestler she's now known for in NXT. I hoping they do this, adding layers to her character and probably eventually a heel persona once she's possibly become too overconfident...the fan in me hopes it leads to a Mania AJ (face) vs. Paige (heel) match.

So doing it this may presents a whole lot of opportunities for Paige, a lot of development, and a lot of directions they could go with. I just hope they put in some kind of effort with her.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I notice a lot of people don't like the way she was portrayed on RAW. But if they're thinking about trying to get people to relate to her as a character they did so the right way. If you think about things logically, Paige is only 21 and it was her first night on the big stage. Acting respectful and a little timid so to speak actually makes a lot of sense. She was in NXT and dominated, she's now in the 'big leagues'. She's now a small fish in a big pond so to speak.
> 
> I'm hoping they what they plan is to give her character progression. She starts as the timid respectful rookie (even though anyone who knows about Paige knows she's been wrestling a long time for her age) and gradually gains confidence through her feud with AJ until she brings out the dominant female wrestler she's now known for in NXT. I hoping they do this, adding layers to her character and probably eventually a heel persona once she's possibly become too overconfident...the fan in me hopes it leads to a Mania AJ (face) vs. Paige (heel) match.
> 
> So doing it this may presents a whole lot of opportunities for Paige, a lot of development, and a lot of directions they could go with. I just hope they put in some kind of effort with her.



They did the same with AJ. In FCW, she was the Top Diva, very confident and was able to hold her own against any Diva in her path. When she got called up to the main roster, she was the meek, little rookie who acted like she was in over her head against the likes of Natalya, Tamina & Beth. 


I think they might do the same with Paige, where the first few months she's going to be the same, having her play the rookie underdog trying to survive against the more, "experienced" WWE Divas.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

They trust AJ to carry the load while Paige gets her feet. Even though Paige has wrestled for 9 years, there is always a transition to go to the big shows as its an entirely different crowd dynamic. Few people rarely start out tearing it up on the mic, because the company wants to a) make sure you can before they cut you loose on it as you can tank yourself really easy on a freeze and b) get people used to your character before you go all blabbermouth.

As such, the gimmick of the green newbie that nobody wants to see hurt is perfect. AJ can turn Paige into a Heel Pinata messing with her while carrying the mic load. All Paige has to do is get people to not want AJ to do stuff to her(not hard, she won't have to do much at all) and she'll go over.


----------



## Pelez (Mar 27, 2014)

Couldn't have happened at a better time or to a better person. Well deserved Paige, congratulations.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I have faith in creative to not screw this up. Triple H is supremely high on Paige and the WWE brass knows that she sells, so they want to see her succeed, this I can tell. She reportedly was a best seller for a short time in merch when her shirt came out. Her segment with AJ was the third-highest viewed from this week's RAW on YouTube, after the main event and Warrior's promo, for obvious reasons.

They see her potential, and I'm confident that creative is going to do everything they can, because, like Scott Hall said, I smell money in Paige.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> Obviously its too early but I said the Trish and Lita of this generation as in being the only two divas that people really mark for. *Aj in her prime was just as populair as Trish and Lita* and Paige is getting there. With proper build I think they can definitly be Trish-Lita and the hype is def there. To give you an example. Paige outsold EVERYBODY in the week her t-shirt came out thats including Bryan and Cena. Aj sells a shitload of merch aswell. Book this right and it could be the biggest divas feud of all time.


I agree with pretty much all of your post, except for the bolded part. AJ was hugely over for a short time but part of that was because she was so far ahead of the rest of the Divas at that time that she stuck out and people were really into her.

But she needs to show a lot more than she has recently to come close to the popularity levels that both Trish and Lita enjoyed over many years and many different storylines. Right now AJ is treading water and looking anything but great.

Don't get me wrong, I agree AJ and Paige have the potential to be an awesome feud and I really hope they do. But with the way WWE is with the Divas these days compared to how they really pushed them back in the days of Lita, Trish, Molly Holly, Victoria etc. I worry that they may not get the opportunity to show how great they are and wont be given the time to showcase their undoubted skills.

I'm a big fan of both AJ and particularly Paige and im not worried about them being able to produce a fantastic feud , im more worried about WWE allowing it to happen properly.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree with Divas Submission Match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ should go over in the diva match keeping her strong.
> Then have her come out on raw the next night gloating how she beat the whole diva division at the same time at WM and that no one can beat her in the WWE.
> 
> Then cue up Paige, and she challenges AJ to a match which she wins, which in turn sets up a match at the next PPV where Paige would go over and win the Divas title.
> ...


Wow. Someone in the WWE read this thread o.0


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

From Smackdown, the start seems to suggest Paige is keeping the Anti Diva gimmick :mark:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^Seems that way yeh. They put emphasis on both of the 'this is my home/house' stuff and Paige being different than the normal DIVA which is promising. Really cool video package, good start.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Character wise it left alot to be desired. I love the fact she took the title from AJ however.*


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> From Smackdown, the start seems to suggest Paige is keeping the Anti Diva gimmick :mark:


Aside from the clips from RAW, that video was shown on NXT a week or two ago. So it's mostly recycled footage. It's still a great package though.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Catsaregreat said:


> Nobody knows who paige is and nobody will give a shit. They need to give her a personality before they give her a title.



Haha this!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

That Smackdown promo made her look like a badass...

She debuted kinda what I would expect Bayley to debut...someone you feel sorry for...come out and congratulate AJ and then get slapped..

Though she was nervous so whatever...it was still great to see..

Those Brits got treated to an awesome fucking RAW..

They got Paige win the Divas title, and Barrett got a win over REY.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> That Smackdown promo made her look like a badass...
> 
> She debuted kinda what I would expect Bayley to debut...someone you feel sorry for...come out and congratulate AJ and then get slapped...


This is what i'm trying to get across to people saying Paige looks like a pussy. She will get over quicker with the general audience as a babyface if she the audience feel sorry for her. They needed a reason to get behind her. Say you had no idea who she was, you'd WANT her to win after seeing how AJ treated her. It worked well for me and from now on they can book Paige as the anti diva.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



BlueRover said:


> what kind of complete shit is this? who is this utter whore slut and why are you people worshiping her? braindead idiots.


I hope you're not an AJ fan. If so, you're making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Win the title on her debut? 
only going to go downhill


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: This is how the WWE should debut Paige (On Raw after WM)*



Xist2inspire said:


> Honestly, I hope it stays that way. Total Divas "feuds" really shouldn't take up time on Raw unless one of them is the champion, and even then they need to tread softly (lest Total Divas come off as even faker than it already does). Perhaps a nice compromise would be to have Total Divas stuff happen on Superstars/Main Event/Smackdown, while all the important stuff happens on Raw.


Agreed, especially if it's just one night feud matches because of something that happened on the show. That would be best for the division.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

CesaroSection said:


> This is what i'm trying to get across to people saying Paige looks like a pussy. She will get over quicker with the general audience as a babyface if she the audience feel sorry for her. They needed a reason to get behind her. Say you had no idea who she was, you'd WANT her to win after seeing how AJ treated her. It worked well for me and from now on they can book Paige as the anti diva.


Problem is, WWE had her win the title right off the bat in her first match. So, already they took away the feeling of adversity to gain the crowd's sympathy and get them behind her. This feud with AJ will be vital for Paige. If they book her like Sheamus(winning all the time and running through her opponents), it could backfire. On the otherhand they can't have her lose all the time, otherwise she looks like a "paper champion". This is where WWE's booking comes into play. For years WWE hasn't been able to find a happy medium between the two. If Paige, is going to succeed long-term, they will need to learn quickly.


The first thing to do is keep AJ & Paige separated. And by that, I mean don't do matches like Paige & Natalya vs AJ & Tamina every week. Look back at the AJ/Kaitlyn feud and you'd notice that while AJ & Kaitlyn got into brawls with each other, and had segments together, they never really had matches against each other every single week. That was saved for the PPV. Which gave the match meaning. They should do the same with AJ/Paige. 



And I'm not too sure how well WWE will use her anti-Diva character on the main roster. In FCW, it worked since she was a Heel going against the atypical Diva Faces such as Audrey Marie. In NXT, it worked as a Face going against the atypcial Diva Heels such as Summer Rae, Charlotte & Raquel Diaz. I'm not too sure how it will work on the main roster when most of the atypcial Divas are Faces such as herself such as the Bellas, the Funkadactyls & Eva Marie. 


We've already seen with Emma how a NXT gimmick can get lost in translation between NXT & the main roster. Emma was a goofball, who can't dance worth a lick, but once the bell rings she's an asskicker. That's how she was in NXT. In WWE, they've mainly focused on the goofball who can't dance schtick without putting over the asskicker part. Hence why she looks more like a comedy character as opposed to a potential title contender.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

I've got the feeling that they're going to be going with the "Paige hustling AJ" angle that some of us predicted. This is a report on r/squaredcircle from someone who was at the NXT live show in Tampa from this Friday.



> The Paige Promo (mainly paraphrasing): Paige came out to the loudest pop of the night, with her awesome music blaring, and took the mic while the fans chanted "Thank you, Paige!" She first asked if anyone really believed that she only went to Raw just to congratulate AJ, implying that she was suckering AJ into putting her title on the line, and then held her titles up exclaiming that she's a Double Champion with the NXT Women's and Divas titles.
> She then said she was going to speak from the heart, and then talked about her journey that she took to accomplish her dream at becoming a champion in WWE. She said that it took her 9 years to accomplish her dream, which was met with "You Deserve It!" chants. Paige thanked the fans, proclaimed that she was going to be the longest reigning Divas champion of all time, and promised not to let us down.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

What's the big deal on Paige? Somebody link me a promo/match of her on NXT?
TBH she looks disgusting with that amount of make up.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Win the title on her debut?
> only going to go downhill


Jobbing to Eva Marie in a month right


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Ruzz said:


> What's the big deal on Paige? Somebody link me a promo/match of her on NXT?
> TBH she looks disgusting with that amount of make up.












Also check out her match vs Emma at NXT ArRIVAL, that one was great too.


----------

